# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year...... Driveler #51



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kang!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Kang!


2nd in charge............. I can't believe you closed the other thread, I thought Wobert was getting practice.........


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't see the smiley.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, ya`ll.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 2nd in charge............. I can't believe you closed the other thread, I thought Wobert was getting practice.........



I got started tying some jigs for a sports forum bro.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I didn't see the smiley.


 fixed it, sorry, hit the wrong one! sowwy!


----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas from the fam-o-lee......


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got started tying some jigs for a sports forum bro.



I told him to tie some for Keebs while he's at it. 



Keebs said:


> fixed it, sorry, hit the wrong one! sowwy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I told him to tie some for Keebs while he's at it.






SnowHunter said:


> Merry Christmas y'all


 To you too, sista!  Give them young'uns & Na a hug from me please!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2012)

It is a mad house out there.   Wife said make your mother's biscuits for dinner tomorrow.  Of course I used all the buttermilk making pancakes this morning so to town I went.  People are sure in a hurry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice selection Keebsy...grew up listenin and watchin the Neville Bros. perform locally, brings back some great memories.

Just got back from a nice peaceful walk in the woods. Followed that up with a plate of boiled skrimps, taters, cone on da cob, un-yuns, homemade coctail sauce, and a cold beverage.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a mad house out there.   Wife said make your mother's biscuits for dinner tomorrow.  Of course I used all the buttermilk making pancakes this morning so to town I went.  People are sure in a hurry.



I went to Bass Pro just a little while ago; and it was nuts there!   I hate shopping


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Smells all nice and Christmassy in here, cookies in da oven, fire cracklin, eggnog, cedar tree, ppppffffttttttttttt. oops, sawry. Merry Christmas eve boyz n gurlz.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice selection Keebsy...grew up listenin and watchin the Neville Bros. perform locally, brings back some great memories.
> 
> Just got back from a nice peaceful walk in the woods. Followed that up with a plate of boiled skrimps, taters, cone on da cob, un-yuns, homemade coctail sauce, and a cold beverage.
> 
> Merry Christmas


 How kewl, he's one of my fav's!!  Sounds like you're having a good relaxing time!


Hornet22 said:


> Smells all nice and Christmassy in here, cookies in da oven, fire cracklin, eggnog, cedar tree, ppppffffttttttttttt. oops, sawry. Merry Christmas eve boyz n gurlz.


 least we got THAT out of the way!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2012)

Got up early and it was just a pourin out ... Pffft i aint sittin in that so back to bed i went ... thinking about slippin out until dark, but to get to the other side of the county i havta go thru town ....... dunno if i wanna do that.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Got up early and it was just a pourin out ... Pffft i aint sittin in that so back to bed i went ... thinking about slippin out until dark, but to get to the other side of the county i havta go thru town ....... dunno if i wanna do that.


ya'll don't have back roads up there?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

Mini Me scares me sometimes. She's on her way home from North Ga. I told her that when she gets to Atlanta to get on I-85 to come home instead of following her GPS which will take her to I-75. She asked, "how will I know which road is I-85?" Uhm, the huge signs over the road maybe?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Mini Me scares me sometimes. She's on her way home from North Ga. I told her that when she gets to Atlanta to get on I-85 to come home instead of following her GPS which will take her to I-75. She asked, "how will I know which road is I-85?" Uhm, the huge signs over the road maybe?



 Bless her heart! 


Sounds like something I'd say though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Think Santa will be OK coming down the chimney tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Shopping over, cows fed, time for some good old fashion egg nog.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll don't have back roads up there?



Thing of da past my lady. Reckon why I want to get down in your neck of da woods SO bad?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Bless her heart!
> 
> 
> Sounds like something I'd say though!



Just talked to her. She said that Atlanta was quiet tonight. She should be home before 8.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 24, 2012)

Right back at you!


Hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my Gon'er buddys. Hope all the best. Now is eating time.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Just talked to her. She said that Atlanta was quiet tonight. She should be home before 8.


 Good deal! 

I hope she drives safely cause man it's FOGGY out there.....well here in Cherokee Co anyways!


----------



## JDBrown (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2012)

Went hunting, didnt see nothin ... On the ride home we pulled up to the stop sign and saw there was a fresh wreck. Truck didnt stop at the sign and hit a car as he was doing about 50mph, car flipped and was in the ditch, no help was there at the time, we stop and a cop pulls up behind us, she turns into the turning lane and was about to keep on going!!! I opened my door and yelled "Hey cop can you not see this??" She said "Oh" (Window was down) Pulls over and gets out...

She never even turned on her lights .... Okay, truck runs stop sign and flips car because of fog, people stand around to try and help in fog .... maybe flashing blue lights would be helpful here.

Anyway ... yall be safe and dont drive if you dont gotta, fogs and drunks are out.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 24, 2012)

Where the heck are you peeps?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Where the heck are you peeps?



I'm here. Waitin' on Mini Me to get home and for Bubba to finish supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I'm here. Waitin' on Mini Me to get home and for Bubba to finish supper.



I hope he's cooking faster than he responds to texts or else you might as well call Dominos.   

Hope she makes it home soon.  





KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas youngins.



Back atcha


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Where the heck are you peeps?



Here I is!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Where the heck are you peeps?


I'm hiding from the fuzz


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I hope he's cooking faster than he responds to texts or else you might as well call Dominos.
> 
> Hope she makes it home soon.
> 
> ...



Supper's ready and Mini Me's home!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Here I is!!!!!



Buckwheat aint got nothin  to do with Christmas. Silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Supper's ready and Mini Me's home!



Thank goodness. It's very foggy up here. I was worried.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Buckwheat aint got nothin  to do with Christmas. Silly.



otay....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, y'all! I love each and every one of you and hope tomorrow is a blessed day! I can't wait to get up with the kids and open up presents!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Again, Merry Christmas to all of you, my friends. I wish the very best for each of you.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2012)

If i cant find somebody to help me wrap this stuff everybody is getting their presents in tied walmart bags.

I aint got the patience for this stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

slip said:


> If i cant find somebody to help me wrap this stuff everybody is getting their presents in tied walmart bags.
> 
> I aint got the patience for this stuff.



Paper bags and a staple gun, Little Bro. Try to only shoot the corners.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Oy, just waddled in from baby sis's......... love our new "tradition" of wine tasting.... ok  I don't like wine very much....... but it's fun trying them........... Mama was sick (pity party, whole 'nuter story) but the rest of us had a blast sharing our gifts and one sis put some old reel to reel tapes on DVD........ oh my the memories!




Hornet22 said:


> Thing of da past my lady. Reckon why I want to get down in your neck of da woods SO bad?


I can take ya on some "dirt road therapy" for Real down heah!


hogtrap44 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Gon'er buddys. Hope all the best. Now is eating time.


CRAIG!!!!!!! Merry Chrimas!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Good deal!
> 
> I hope she drives safely cause man it's FOGGY out there.....well here in Cherokee Co anyways!


foggy here too!


slip said:


> Went hunting, didnt see nothin ... On the ride home we pulled up to the stop sign and saw there was a fresh wreck. Truck didnt stop at the sign and hit a car as he was doing about 50mph, car flipped and was in the ditch, no help was there at the time, we stop and a cop pulls up behind us, she turns into the turning lane and was about to keep on going!!! I opened my door and yelled "Hey cop can you not see this??" She said "Oh" (Window was down) Pulls over and gets out...
> 
> She never even turned on her lights .... Okay, truck runs stop sign and flips car because of fog, people stand around to try and help in fog .... maybe flashing blue lights would be helpful here.
> 
> Anyway ... yall be safe and dont drive if you dont gotta, fogs and drunks are out.


I'm home & ain't planning on leaving no time soon 'cept to walk through the woods to hunt!


turtlebug said:


> Where the heck are you peeps?


 hi there!


kracker said:


> I'm hiding from the fuzz


AGAIN?????


Bubbette said:


> Supper's ready and Mini Me's home!


 good deal!



Sugar Plum said:


> Merry Christmas, y'all! I love each and every one of you and hope tomorrow is a blessed day! I can't wait to get up with the kids and open up presents!!!


I do miss those times!



Nicodemus said:


> Again, Merry Christmas to all of you, my friends. I wish the very best for each of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

slip said:


> If i cant find somebody to help me wrap this stuff everybody is getting their presents in tied walmart bags.
> 
> I aint got the patience for this stuff.


Wish I was closer, I love wrapping presents!


----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all y'all; bama, keebs, Nic, Slip, Cortney, TBug, Crickett, Hankus, Jeffro and all the rest of my fellow idjits. 

To the ones I missed by name, I'm truly sorry. Got a lot going on this evening and my mind ain't where it should be.

Once again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Merry Christmas to all y'all; bama, keebs, Nic, Slip, Cortney, TBug, Crickett, Hankus, Jeffro and all the rest of my fellow idjits.
> 
> To the ones I missed by name, I'm truly sorry. Got a lot going on this evening and my mind ain't where it should be.
> 
> Once again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


 Just remember, darlin', "This too shall pass"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Merry Christmas to all y'all; bama, keebs, Nic, Slip, Cortney, TBug, Crickett, Hankus, Jeffro and all the rest of my fellow idjits.
> 
> To the ones I missed by name, I'm truly sorry. Got a lot going on this evening and my mind ain't where it should be.
> 
> Once again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!



Merry Christmas, Kracker!! Best to you and the family!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Paper bags and a staple gun, Little Bro. Try to only shoot the corners.





Keebs said:


> Wish I was closer, I love wrapping presents!


So does Mom, thankfully.


kracker said:


> Merry Christmas to all y'all; bama, keebs, Nic, Slip, Cortney, TBug, Crickett, Hankus, Jeffro and all the rest of my fellow idjits.
> 
> To the ones I missed by name, I'm truly sorry. Got a lot going on this evening and my mind ain't where it should be.
> 
> Once again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!



Merry Christmas Kracker.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

slip said:


> So does Mom, thankfully.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Kracker.





ChiefOsceola said:


> Merry Christmas to y'all!


 To you too, neighbor!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

allhail!


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 24, 2012)

We whisper Merry Christmas to all the GON friends. I Hope everyone is full and happy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> We whisper Merry Christmas to all the GON friends. I Hope everyone is full and happy.


 to you too!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Merry Christmas to y'all!



Merry Christmas to the man with the best avatar ever.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness. It's very foggy up here. I was worried.



I was worried about her but we talked on the phone several times. She wasn't in any big hurry so she just took it slow and pretended that everyone else was trying to kill her. That way she stayed safe.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry nearly Crimmus all yallses  I'd call ya all by handle, but my impairment is impairin me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Merry nearly Crimmus all yallses  I'd call ya all by handle, but my impairment is impairin me


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Hankus.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Keebs.


 To you & yours, misplacedgaboy!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> To you & yours, misplacedgaboy!



Hammer hit nail.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 24, 2012)

1030 at night Christmas eve...Santa hasn't delivered just yet, but will in a minute.  Just enjoying the calm before the family arrives tomorrow.  Start cooking at 5AM.  I love these days!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Tarbox. Will think of you when eating that Tarbox Bacon in the morning.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> 1030 at night Christmas eve...Santa hasn't delivered just yet, but will in a minute.  Just enjoying the calm before the family arrives tomorrow.  Start cooking at 5AM.  I love these days!  Merry Christmas everyone!


My duties are done until the weekend when I get together with my extended family!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Night Keebs, better get to sleep so Santa can come


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Self! (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone besides me working tonight?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 24, 2012)

Otis said:


> Anyone besides me working tonight?


 
I'm up watching A Christmas Story and trying to get a little work done.


----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I'm up watching A Christmas Story and trying to get a little work done.


HEY,I'm watching Duck Dynasty...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> HEY,I'm watching Duck Dynasty...



I think we've seen every episode many times. We love that show! I think Bubba was born into the wrong family.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I'm up watching A Christmas Story and trying to get a little work done.





kracker said:


> HEY,I'm watching Duck Dynasty...



Im watching both.


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Im watching both.


you a multi-tasking fool, Slip.........


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> you a multi-tasking fool, Slip.........



While surfing knife and gun fourms ... Im just good like that.


Nite folks... Be good and be safe.
Or just dont get caught and be tough.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 25, 2012)

HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!¡!¡!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas drivelers and drivelettes.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas an good mornin boyz n gurlz. Ya'll too Hankus and S58.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess gobble is sleepin in, so since there is no java, I'll just go fix a RV.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Peeps.....and Happy, Happy, Happy New Year too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2012)

good Christmas morning to H22 and KYbow.

Well it is brewing and will be done by the time I finish pounding on the keyboard.  Hope the jolly old man made it to your house and treated you to more than a bag of switches and a lump of coal.   Do remember the reason for the season.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good Christmas morning to H22 and KYbow.
> 
> Well it is brewing and will be done by the time I finish pounding on the keyboard.  Hope the jolly old man made it to your house and treated you to more than a bag of switches and a lump of coal.   Do remember the reason for the season.



Mornin.... gonna drink my coffee out of my chrimus mug.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Mernin errybuddy, and Murry Crifmus..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

Good morning to all you fine people!
Hope Santy Claws brought you some good stuff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning to all you fine people!
> Hope Santy Claws brought you some good stuff!



Did he bring you a new Ameristep ground blind?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning to all you fine people!
> Hope Santy Claws brought you some good stuff!



Bait and I didn't get each other anything this year so NO, I didn't get to open nuffin.  

Gonna put some cookies and a bowl of milk in the foot plot and see if I can take out the fat guy in the red suit.     


Wonder how much our local taxidermist would charge me to mount him?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he bring you a new Ameristep ground blind?



Nope! I was a good boy( mostly... well some) this year! 
Got a camo jacket, a deep fryer, and a DVD( An American Christmas Carol). 
 I ordered a bunch of jig tying supplies last week also. 
The PLAN was to give Bubbette a new laptop, but we had to put almost $800 into fixing Allie's car last week. Her chrimmas present gonna be a little late this year.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas y'all!!!! I forgot I even had presents to open, I was so happy watching my babies open gifts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2012)

Trail cam go a pic of Santa last night out here in the woods


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry, MERRY Christmas to my other family!  I hope you all stay safe & stay tuned to MC's weather forecasting!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he bring you a new Ameristep ground blind?


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Merry Christmas to all my buddies on here!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Merry Merry Christmas to all my buddies on here!!!!!


   to you too, sista!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

I gotta share............. got to baby sis's last night, getting my stuff to the kitchen and bro-in-law says "How's my Keebs doing?" ONLY on GON am I called that!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas drivelers.  May your day be filled with blessing. 

;yeah:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotta share............. got to baby sis's last night, getting my stuff to the kitchen and bro-in-law says "How's my Keebs doing?" ONLY on GON am I called that!



It is only a minor addiction when you refer to people by their user name.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is only a minor addiction when you refer to people by their user name.


He just joined here a while back & only has a couple of posts, but I've talked to him about the folks here for a long time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas ya'll !!!



Headed to the plantation for my families Christmas.




ALL the clothes I bought Dawn are either too big, or too small.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Merry Christmas ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mill, Mill, Mill ... .don't ever try to buy a woman clothes!  Don't you know jewelry ALWAYS fits!!  

Merry Christmas to ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Merry Christmas ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tag-a-long said:


> Mill, Mill, Mill ... .don't ever try to buy a woman clothes!  Don't you know jewelry ALWAYS fits!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to ya'll!


 Merry Christmas to you too, sista!


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2012)

Santa brought my oldest daughter a Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380, my youngest daughter cash since she is having a baby anytime.

I got some clothes and lost about 200lbs. of dead weight.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Santa brought my oldest daughter a Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380, my youngest daughter cash since she is having a baby anytime.
> 
> I got some clothes and lost about 200lbs. of dead weight.


 and your new "galfrwiend" is "feather light"!


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and your new "galfrwiend" is "feather light"!


keep it up, woman, just keep it up....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> keep it up, woman, just keep it up....


 you sure you can keep up??


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mill, Mill, Mill ... .don't ever try to buy a woman clothes!  Don't you know jewelry ALWAYS fits!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to ya'll!



So does cash! 

Merry Christmas y'all!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure you can keep up??


I know I can't, I'm all stove up..


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2012)

Woke up and had christmas here at home, a good one. Then loaded up and took the niece and nephew the stuff we got em. They/we had a blast. Sister's boyfriend was there and we were all able to get along ... 

Gunna chill then load up and see some friends of the family ... 

So far, so good today.

Merry Christmas my friends, wishing to best to all of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> I know I can't, I'm all stove up..


 ok, just for today I'll slow down for ya!


slip said:


> Woke up and had christmas here at home, a good one. Then loaded up and took the niece and nephew the stuff we got em. They/we had a blast. Sister's boyfriend was there and we were all able to get along ...
> 
> Gunna chill then load up and see some friends of the family ...
> 
> ...


 Good Deal, have a great day, darlin'!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been putting Legos together pretty much all morning! My son got LOTS of them from Santa!  

Hope y'all had a great Christmas!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I've been putting Legos together pretty much all morning! My son got LOTS of them from Santa!
> 
> Hope y'all had a great Christmas!



Awesome! You'll really love lego's when you step on a bunch in the dark.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I've been putting Legos together pretty much all morning! My son got LOTS of them from Santa!
> 
> Hope y'all had a great Christmas!





rhbama3 said:


> Awesome! You'll really love lego's when you step on a bunch in the dark.


 That is a big 'ol OUCH for sure!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Awesome! You'll really love lego's when you step on a bunch in the dark.



I do love Legos & my son knows better than to leave them out. I think he learned his lesson when HE stepped on some!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

I hope all ya`ll have had a nice Christmas. Ours has been mighty nice.  Now just waitin` out the weather.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I do love Legos & my son knows better than to leave them out. I think he learned his lesson when HE stepped on some!



We dealt more with Barbie shoes and jacks which were painful. Mini Me never learned from stepping on them and always left them out. She didn't even learn when she stepped on a push pin for her cork board.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope all ya`ll have had a nice Christmas. Ours has been mighty nice.  Now just waitin` out the weather.



Coming to a neighborhood near you, very soon. I expect the watch area to be expanded into SOWEGA within the next hour or so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coming to a neighborhood near you, very soon. I expect the watch area to be expanded into SOWEGA within the next hour or so.





Thanks Hugh!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!    


Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and your new "galfrwiend" is "feather light"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that.


Hey, Merry Christmas, Laney! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coming to a neighborhood near you, very soon. I expect the watch area to be expanded into SOWEGA within the next hour or so.


Some definite weirdness in the sky before dark. I don't like seeing clouds heading in different directions. Mom and Sis in Bama says its been pretty windy over there.


Sugar Plum said:


> :gone:



She shows up..... she posts.... she leaves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Merry Christmas, Laney!
> 
> Some definite weirdness in the sky before dark. I don't like seeing clouds heading in different directions. Mom and Sis in Bama says its been pretty windy over there.
> 
> ...



She is learning that three step in nursing school.  Wake patient..... chart data...... leave  :gone:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She is learning that three step in nursing school.  Wake patient..... chart data...... leave  :gone:



One of life's ironies. Get woke up at 1am to take a sleeping pill. Doctors orders!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> One of life's ironies. Get woke up at 1am to take a sleeping pill. Doctors orders!



I never woke someone up at 1am to give a sleeping pill. Never after midnight.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She shows up..... she posts.... she leaves.



Yep  It's been that kind of day. 

Hope you and Bubbette have had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep  It's been that kind of day.
> 
> Hope you and Bubbette have had a wonderful day!!



We have had a great day! Christmas is a little different when the kids are adults, but it's still a wonderful time!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that.


 To you too, Laney!


Bubbette said:


> We have had a great day! Christmas is a little different when the kids are adults, but it's still a wonderful time!


I know, I *forgot* LilD's bear I "always" give her at Christmas........ but ya think at some age they "out grow that"........... but man, I felt bad last night when she mentioned it........


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody. Stay safe in Sowega.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> To you too, Laney!
> 
> I know, I *forgot* LilD's bear I "always" give her at Christmas........ but ya think at some age they "out grow that"........... but man, I felt bad last night when she mentioned it........



We do a night before Christmas present every year. When the girls were little it was a stuffed animal to sleep with. As they grew up it turned into a new pair of pj's. Jennifer now has a drawer stuffed full of pj's, so hers is now a Dressage calendar. Being the good mom I am I forgot about the night before gifts. PJ pants for Mini Me was easy. Jennifer got a pic of a Dressage calendar that will be here next week. Unfortunately, the cover of the calendar is an olympic dressage horse that sells or $27 million. She posted on FB that she is getting that horse for Christmas.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 25, 2012)

Everybody have a good christmas?
Went to moms and ate too much good food.
Sitting here with leftovers and a few boxes of chocolates , truffles, and various pies and cakes.

Can you OD on terra me sue???
I am trying to find out how much is just enough.


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Another instigator shows up....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2012)

Belly full of food and house full of grandkids, dont get any better than this. Unless we were in The State. Merry Christmas youngins from an old displaced South Georgia Boy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Belly full of food and house full of grandkids, dont get any better than this. Unless we were in The State. Merry Christmas youngins from an old displaced South Georgia Boy.



Greetings, fellow with a beautiful avatar!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 25, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> We dealt more with Barbie shoes and jacks which were painful. Mini Me never learned from stepping on them and always left them out. She didn't even learn when she stepped on a push pin for her cork board.



 OUCH!!!!



Bubbette said:


> the cover of the calendar is an olympic dressage horse that sells or $27 million. She posted on FB that she is getting that horse for Christmas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

broiled ribeyes, cheesy mashed taters, sauteed peppers, onions, and mushrooms, and sauteed asparagus. It's gonna be a good night!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> broiled ribeyes, cheesy mashed taters, sauteed peppers, onions, and mushrooms, and sauteed asparagus. It's gonna be a good night!!!



It was GOOD!!  



After this settles I'll get the cheese cake outta the spring form pan and we'll have dessert!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2012)

Had some real good clam chowder at a friends place but couldnt stop the tradition of going to waffle house on christmas .... 


So full ....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> We do a night before Christmas present every year. When the girls were little it was a stuffed animal to sleep with. As they grew up it turned into a new pair of pj's. Jennifer now has a drawer stuffed full of pj's, so hers is now a Dressage calendar. Being the good mom I am I forgot about the night before gifts. PJ pants for Mini Me was easy. Jennifer got a pic of a Dressage calendar that will be here next week. Unfortunately, the cover of the calendar is an olympic dressage horse that sells or $27 million. She posted on FB that she is getting that horse for Christmas.


 *technically* she IS getting it......................


KyDawg said:


> Belly full of food and house full of grandkids, dont get any better than this. Unless we were in The State. Merry Christmas youngins from an old displaced South Georgia Boy.


Again............. lawd have mercy, I can't wait to meet you!


slip said:


> Had some real good clam chowder at a friends place but couldnt stop the tradition of going to waffle house on christmas ....
> 
> 
> So full ....


tried talking roomie into goin to wf  but insisted they were closed............ oh well.............


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *technically* she IS getting it......................



As long as she realizes she's getting a pic of the horse and  not the real thing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>



That is one happy Hornet.....


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *technically* she IS getting it......................
> 
> Again............. lawd have mercy, I can't wait to meet you!
> 
> tried talking roomie into goin to wf  but insisted they were closed............ oh well.............



The awful waffle dont neva close.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm, grilled ribeyes and filet mignon, grilled lobster tail and skrimp, twice baked potatos, salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast, venison sausage and hawt cheese from Cabelas and more desserts than a little bit.  My bro REALLY like the G27 I bought him !!!


A really nice day with my family at the plantation !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

slip said:


> The awful waffle dont neva close.


 I knowed that too.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, grilled ribeyes and filet mignon, grilled lobster tail and skrimp, twice baked potatos, salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast, venison sausage and hawt cheese from Cabelas and more desserts than a little bit.  My bro REALLY like the G27 I bought him !!!
> 
> 
> A really nice day with my family at the plantation !!!


 cain't hide money................


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 25, 2012)

First batch of fudge and divinity made for Christmas travels. Mini Me did the divinity and it set up nicely. I may have poured up the fudge too soon. We'll see in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2012)

Them youngins up here bout kept me up all night. The old man is sleeeeeeeeeepy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2012)

Survived the storms here and the coffee is on.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2012)

Still pourin here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2012)

calm and 64 degrees here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

let the good times roll,,,,first morning in over a month i didn't here one dang Christmas song on the radio!!! 

morning everyone!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning folks....gonna be a quite day here at the office.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

Kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww Hail.....Kang blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

My car is the only one in the whole parking lot. Did I miss the memo about taking today off


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My car is the only one in the whole parking lot. Did I miss the memo about taking today off



maybe, that would be a cool gift if you got to go back home!


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My car is the only one in the whole parking lot. Did I miss the memo about taking today off



mine is the only one here too...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> maybe, that would be a cool gift if you got to go back home!



They were nice enough to leave a SMALL cup of Evan & Williams egg nog in da fridge. Maybe I'll sip on that. Might make me feel all better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were nice enough to leave a SMALL cup of Evan & Williams egg nog in da fridge. Maybe I'll sip on that. Might make me feel all better.



that would be a good reason ta stay at work


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

I could use a drank.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am just checking in from Houston this morning.  We had our share of bad weather and really high winds yesterday and I know that it was heading east like a rocket ship.  Hope all of you were able to have a Very Merry Christmas and suffered no damages from the storms etc.  It was difficult trying to fry a turkey on the patio yesterday with the high winds BUT we got it done and it turned out delicious.  We were able to enjoy Christmas Day with several close friends and their families.  We had an absolute feast with turkey, ham, home-made loaves of German bread, all sorts of the trimmings and plenty of vegetables and desserts as well.  

I am enjoying spending some time with my girlfriend and I am thankful that she is feeling much better during the past few days.  Currently, she is like her "normal" self even though her pretty blonde hair is gone for now.  She will be having her 4th Chemo treatment on January 3rd and I know that she will be feeling really bad for at least a week or so thereafter.

Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

i'm at work but would have liked about 4 more hours of sleep. Double strength coffee aint helping.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gon' get kang on the next page.


Kang strang.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, we survived the night. Hope everybody had a good Christmas.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning.  Still alive up north.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm at work but would have liked about 4 more hours of sleep. Double strength coffee aint helping.



A good tune will wake'ya up!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> A good tune will wake'ya up!!





Music??? Anybody turn music on around my house in the mornin` is liable to get shot in the foot. Or collect the flat of a tomahawk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I could use a drank.....


Whew. It's much better after dinner than before breakfast.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am just checking in from Houston this morning.  We had our share of bad weather and really high winds yesterday and I know that it was heading east like a rocket ship.  Hope all of you were able to have a Very Merry Christmas and suffered no damages from the storms etc.  It was difficult trying to fry a turkey on the patio yesterday with the high winds BUT we got it done and it turned out delicious.  We were able to enjoy Christmas Day with several close friends and their families.  We had an absolute feast with turkey, ham, home-made loaves of German bread, all sorts of the trimmings and plenty of vegetables and desserts as well.
> 
> I am enjoying spending some time with my girlfriend and I am thankful that she is feeling much better during the past few days.  Currently, she is like her "normal" self even though her pretty blonde hair is gone for now.  She will be having her 4th Chemo treatment on January 3rd and I know that she will be feeling really bad for at least a week or so thereafter.
> 
> Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


Sounds like your girlfriend and my Mom-In-Law are going thru the same thing. I have to admit H22's mom sure is a cute bald head. She goes back on the 3rd too, but her "numbers" have not been well enough for her to have chemo treatment.



rhbama3 said:


> i'm at work but would have liked about 4 more hours of sleep. Double strength coffee aint helping.


Aint that da truff tadeaf.


Nicodemus said:


> Well, we survived the night. Hope everybody had a good Christmas.


Let's just say my house sounded like a gun shop Christmas morn.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> A good tune will wake'ya up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and no storm damage. Had some issues with internet up here, house full of company, etc...... 

Now, on to 2013!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gon' get kang on the next page.
> 
> 
> Kang strang.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Music??? Anybody turn music on around my house in the mornin` is liable to get shot in the foot. Or collect the flat of a tomahawk.



 I right there with ya'. Especially music like that critter is singing.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I right there with ya'. Especially music like that critter is singing.



critter?........say what?......snoop dogg is da man.......



weed...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm smellin breakfast!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm smellin breakfast!!



I'm smelling paper clips and a bunch of paper


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm smellin breakfast!!



i'm smelling breakfast too..........but I ate at 6:00 this morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm smelling paper clips and a bunch of paper



I'm smelling egg nog. Boss just came in and said he stopped at the store to buy more and they were sold out. Went to the fridge to get the last of it. Toooooo late.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> i'm smelling breakfast too..........but I ate at 6:00 this morning



im smellin last nights chili


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

yawn, stretch, mmmmmmm what are ya'll fussin........... oh that's right........... kickin back in my recliner........ sippin on my coffee.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im smellin last nights chili










Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch, mmmmmmm what are ya'll fussin........... oh that's right........... kickin back in my recliner........ sippin on my coffee.........


And I bet you still got your PJ's on. 


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.



Mornin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 26, 2012)

Job busted. I am going hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I bet you still got your PJ's on.
> 
> 
> Mornin


 yeeeaaahhhhh...........



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Job busted. I am going hunting.


 I think I am too!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> ......snoop dogg is da man......


.... and you see what da man is singin' bout dontcha? He knows whats good.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> .... and you see what da man is singin' bout dontcha? He knows whats good.




that music and da dancing hotpocket makes me wanna eat one now.................









not


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> critter?........say what?......snoop dogg is da man.......
> 
> 
> 
> weed...................



I smell.......ummmm....nevermind



blood on the ground said:


> im smellin last nights chili




We had chili last night too!



Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch, mmmmmmm what are ya'll fussin........... oh that's right........... kickin back in my recliner........ sippin on my coffee.........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I bet you still got your PJ's on.
> 
> 
> Mornin



I'm still in mine!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeeeaaahhhhh...........
> 
> 
> I think I am too!!!



Got Rudolph. Now we need seven more deer.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> that music and da dancing hotpocket makes me wanna eat one now.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>





idjit...................................


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a test of the emergency posting system. If this had been actual post, something profound might have been posted.
This was only a test........




too     much      coffee


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Get ready Strang....it's gettin close


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got Rudolph. Now we need seven more deer.


Trying to decide where I wanna go set up.............


rhbama3 said:


> This is a test of the emergency posting system. If this had been actual post, something profound might have been posted.
> This was only a test........
> 
> 
> ...


 Now THAT'S an Avatar!


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Get ready Strang....it's gettin close



i'm gonna be KANG...........................and I will declare it national "SPAM DAY" ...............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Get ready Strang....it's gettin close


I'm waitin'.......


rydert said:


> i'm gonna be KANG...........................and I will declare it national "SPAM DAY" ...............



 SPAM


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Gonna


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Be.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Da.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 26, 2012)

King


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Of page five!!!

KANG STRANG


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 26, 2012)

Was really lookin' forward to a day in bed for a while. Mini Me woke me up with a headache, sore throat, and fever. Off to Convenient Care to make sure it's nothing contagious before we head off on our Christmas travels.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning all...hope everyone had a great day yesterday and the weather cooperated!   Sux having to go to work around this time of year...company is in a no-work mode but we can't have the time off!   Go figure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

dethrowned  way to soon.. an i was about to give everyone an extra day off!


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Of page five!!!
> 
> KANG STRANG



hahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



denied..........................


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

man.........i'm getting hungry


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> hahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> denied..........................



It ain't one bit funny! I tried sooo hard.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gonna get kang fo page 6


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> man.........i'm getting hungry



Whatchu eatin' today?

Left over BBQ and some sho'nuff good stew for me!


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna get kang fo page 6



I believe you can doooo iiiitttt...................


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu eatin' today?
> 
> Left over BBQ and some sho'nuff good stew for me!



thats what im havin tanight


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu eatin' today?
> 
> Left over BBQ and some sho'nuff good stew for me!




left over pulled pork from a few butts I smoked Monday............yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It ain't one bit funny! I tried sooo hard.



You did try hard


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Gonna go take a ride in the country side


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

check out what I just about fell into over the weekend!!!! I cant see the bottom.. that would be one heck of a fall.
im guessing its about 3 ft across so a grown man could easily fall in there.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> check out what I just about fell into over the weekend!!!! I cant see the bottom.. that would be one heck of a fall.
> im guessing its about 3 ft across so a grown man could easily fall in there.



had one of those on my place........someone told me that it could have people in it already...........

glad you didn't fall in that........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna get kang fo page 6


 good luck with Mud around!


blood on the ground said:


> check out what I just about fell into over the weekend!!!! I cant see the bottom.. that would be one heck of a fall.
> im guessing its about 3 ft across so a grown man could easily fall in there.


 Daaaaang!!!!!

Ok, headed deep in da woods to set for a while........... later you working folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> had one of those on my place........someone told me that it could have people in it already...........
> 
> glad you didn't fall in that........





Keebs said:


> good luck with Mud around!
> 
> Daaaaang!!!!!
> 
> Ok, headed deep in da woods to set for a while........... later you working folks!



and to think of all the times i have walked them woods in the dark with no light....:eek


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> and to think of all the times i have walked them woods in the dark with no light....:eek



Skerry stuff! 

There was one on a club I was in one year, bigger around, but only about 10-12 foot deep. Ain't sure what it was really. It was near a good size creek, might'a been a well at some point.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck with Mud around!



He's gotta go to lunch some time.......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King





stringmusic said:


> Of page five!!!
> 
> KANG STRANG





mudracing101 said:


>





stringmusic said:


>





Now that's funny right there!


AwwwwHail Kang MUD!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ya know String...there are ways of making one's threads disappear.   just sayin'       One click of the button and U could be Kang of page 5!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna get kang fo page 6



Check page 5 again.....


KANG Strange!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya know String...there are ways of making one's threads disappear.   just sayin'       One click of the button and U could be Kang of page 5!



boneboy is da man!!!!! 


Kang Strang of page 5!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> boneboy is da man!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kang Strang of page 5!!!!



Negative; hdm03 is da man.  I sacrificed one of my post for da Strang!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> boneboy is da man!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kang Strang of page 5!!!!





hdm03 said:


> Negative; hdm03 is da man.  I sacrificed one of my post for da Strang!



Boneboy had intentions of helping but had no part in it what-so-ever.   It was all hdm03!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Boneboy had intentions of helping but had no part in it what-so-ever.   It was all hdm03!



And he betta recognize


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Negative; hdm03 is da man.  I sacrificed one of my post for da Strang!



And that's something String could have done on his own...   Just sayin'


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Negative; hdm03 is da man.  I sacrificed one of my post for da Strang!



I don't know what to say, I got a tear in'm eye.



hdm03 is da man!!!!


If I could, I'd mail you some of this BBQ and stew fo lunch.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And that's something String could have done on his own...   Just sayin'





I ain't smart. I couldn't even get the millionth post either, as you can see by my avatar.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

Y'all are a good bunch of nidjets in here...I gotta say!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't smart. I couldn't even get the millionth post either, as you can see by my avatar.



Don't worry little fella; you'll get the 2 millionth post


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Negative; hdm03 is da man.  I sacrificed one of my post for da Strang!





stringmusic said:


> I don't know what to say, I got a tear in'm eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get a room you two idjits................


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



strang was kang.......................now he's not


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



Well, wat ha hapnt wuz...............nevamind


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> strang was kang.......................now he's not



aahhhh muds no kang.... he has turned into a dicktater ... dang near on top of every page these days


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

OH MY GAWD. I am going to frikkin' flip out on someone in just a few minutes....

Our IDIOT neighbor got his son a four wheeler for Christmas. All I've heard ALL FREAKING DAY IS Vrroooommmm, Vroooommmm, VROOOOMMM. 

Dogs won't quit barking because he won't quit riding up the fence line. And since the dogs won't quit barking, THE BABIES CAN'T GO TO SLEEP. They need (NEED) their naps. Especially with Rex being sick still. 

I'm having a hard time not walking outside and cussin' the ever lovin' snot outta those neighbors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY GAWD. I am going to frikkin' flip out on someone in just a few minutes....
> 
> Our IDIOT neighbor got his son a four wheeler for Christmas. All I've heard ALL FREAKING DAY IS Vrroooommmm, Vroooommmm, VROOOOMMM.
> 
> ...





Perturbed?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Perturbed?



Right behind you, bro....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Perturbed?



Ain't nothin' madder than a mama with tired, sick babies. Those idiots are going to get a piece of my mind. Maybe not today, but soon. Even if all I do is sit in the deer stand out in the back yard and fire 100 shots off into the ground, during one of their "family gatherings", they're GONNA HEAR FROM ME.

Fun fact: This is the SAME NEIGHBOR that poached the turkey out from in front of me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't nothin' madder than a mama with tired, sick babies. Those idiots are going to get a piece of my mind. Maybe not today, but soon. Even if all I do is sit in the deer stand out in the back yard and fire 100 shots off into the ground, during one of their "family gatherings", they're GONNA HEAR FROM ME.



I'm sensing anger in your post


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't nothin' madder than a mama with tired, sick babies. Those idiots are going to get a piece of my mind. Maybe not today, but soon. Even if all I do is sit in the deer stand out in the back yard and fire 100 shots off into the ground, during one of their "family gatherings", they're GONNA HEAR FROM ME.
> 
> Fun fact: This is the SAME NEIGHBOR that poached the turkey out from in front of me.





Want me to come up there and sling one of my notorious "orangatang fits". They won`t EVER forget, and will probably behave for the rest of their natural born lives.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Poor Strange


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't nothin' madder than a mama with tired, sick babies. Those idiots are going to get a piece of my mind. Maybe not today, but soon. Even if all I do is sit in the deer stand out in the back yard and fire 100 shots off into the ground, during one of their "family gatherings", they're GONNA HEAR FROM ME.
> 
> Fun fact: This is the SAME NEIGHBOR that poached the turkey out from in front of me.



blood knows where a deep well is............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sensing anger in your post



Ever been so angry, that you just start shakin', and you can hear your blood pressure in your ears? That's where I'm at right now. We're going on hour number TWO of the stupid nonsense outside. I'm trying to calm down, but it's impossible. Rex has been wailing at me for an hour now cause he doesn't feel good and he's tired. 

I'm trying, really trying, not to call them and yell at them. They know I have kids, and via my Facebook posts, they KNOW Rex is sick and that they take naps at this time of day.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Get rady Strang


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to come up there and sling one of my notorious "orangatang fits". They won`t EVER forget, and will probably behave for the rest of their natural born lives.



I would LOVE that!! 



rydert said:


> blood knows where a deep well is............



That too!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Get rady Strang



he gonna miss it


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

he missed it again


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

yippeee......................kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> he gonna miss it



yep


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Awwww HAIL KANG RYDERT


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> he missed it again



Po little feller


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum, I hate that for you, and apologize for pickin` at you durin` this time of hateful neighbors.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

It's cold tadeaf out there.
What'd I miss


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Po little feller



he be back in a little while.......crying again


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

1,019,620

I'm gonna get post 2 millionth


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, I hate that for you, and apologize for pickin` at you durin` this time of hateful neighbors.



Thanks Nick. It's ok. I don't mind bein' picked at. I've got to try and keep laughin', cause if I don't, well, things will get ugly. 

I just wish it would start rainin' again or something


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's cold tadeaf out there.
> What'd I miss



hdm03 made me da kang, then some other idjit made me not tha kang.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's cold tadeaf out there.
> What'd I miss



My Waffle House lunch is starting to kick in


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> blood knows where a deep well is............


I sure do!!! an aint afraid ta use it 


Sugar Plum said:


> Ever been so angry, that you just start shakin', and you can hear your blood pressure in your ears? That's where I'm at right now. We're going on hour number TWO of the stupid nonsense outside. I'm trying to calm down, but it's impossible. Rex has been wailing at me for an hour now cause he doesn't feel good and he's tired.
> 
> I'm trying, really trying, not to call them and yell at them. They know I have kids, and via my Facebook posts, they KNOW Rex is sick and that they take naps at this time of day.



talk to them nice an calm the first time and if it happens again... cut loose on'em. 
just no we  ya tadeaf!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> 1,019,620
> 
> I'm gonna get post 2 millionth



yep, the post are clickin off faster than Night Riders speedometer!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY GAWD. I am going to frikkin' flip out on someone in just a few minutes....
> 
> Our IDIOT neighbor got his son a four wheeler for Christmas. All I've heard ALL FREAKING DAY IS Vrroooommmm, Vroooommmm, VROOOOMMM.
> 
> ...



So sorry Cort! I know exactly where you're coming from! There's a house diagonally across the street from us that is nothing but a teenage(approx 6 boys)bachelor pad! They blast their rap music & play their drums all hours of the night! Drives me crazy! 

Hope Rex feels better soon! Nolan has been coughing since Saturday. He's so congested. Nothing over the counter seems to be helping. Luckily he ain't ran a fever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go take a ride in the country side



Saw 2 Bald Eagles and a flock of approx 16 wild turkey 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't nothin' madder than a mama with tired, sick babies. Those idiots are going to get a piece of my mind. Maybe not today, but soon. Even if all I do is sit in the deer stand out in the back yard and fire 100 shots off into the ground, during one of their "family gatherings", they're GONNA HEAR FROM ME.
> 
> Fun fact: This is the SAME NEIGHBOR that poached the turkey out from in front of me.



Call dat  babysitter of yours and remind her where that AR is....... she might come around after several hours of that 



rydert said:


> he missed it again



Awwww Hail......Kang rydert!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> talk to them nice an calm the first time and if it happens again... cut loose on'em.
> just no we  ya tadeaf!



Sadly, they ain't the reasonable type. The wife hates me for god only knows what reason. And the husband is the same idiot that shot a turkey 15 ft in front of me, in my yard, and dragged it over the fence. 

We're beyond niceties at this point. I mean, it's naptime. They know that. And they know Rex is sick. 

I think they musta run out of gas, cause I haven't heard it for a few minutes now. Thank goodness.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So sorry Cort! I know exactly where you're coming from! There's a house diagonally across the street from us that is nothing but a teenage(approx 6 boys)bachelor pad! They blast their rap music & play their drums all hours of the night! Drives me crazy!
> 
> Hope Rex feels better soon! Nolan has been coughing since Saturday. He's so congested. Nothing over the counter seems to be helping. Luckily he ain't ran a fever.



apple cider vinegar will set you free


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 made me da kang, then some other idjit made me not tha kang.


I'm sawry little fella.


hdm03 said:


> My Waffle House lunch is starting to kick in





blood on the ground said:


> I sure do!!! an aint afraid ta use it
> 
> 
> talk to them nice an calm the first time and if it happens again... cut loose on'em.
> just no we  ya tadeaf!


yep. what he said.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So sorry Cort! I know exactly where you're coming from! There's a house diagonally across the street from us that is nothing but a teenage(approx 6 boys)bachelor pad! They blast their rap music & play their drums all hours of the night! Drives me crazy!
> 
> Hope Rex feels better soon! Nolan has been coughing since Saturday. He's so congested. Nothing over the counter seems to be helping. Luckily he ain't ran a fever.




Thanks. I hope Nolan gets to feelin' better soon, too! Rex finally broke his fever, and the swelling in his neck is almost gone. I'm so glad. He looked downright pitiful. 



Jeff C. said:


> Call dat  babysitter of yours and remind her where that AR is....... she might come around after several hours of that







Gonna go find somethin' to eat. Now that it's quiet, the babies finally dozed off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I hope Nolan gets to feelin' better soon, too! Rex finally broke his fever, and the swelling in his neck is almost gone. I'm so glad. He looked downright pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gettin a lil nappy myself!! 

Just finished a bowl of chili!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin a lil nappy myself!!
> 
> Just finished a bowl of chili!!



You going to be stanky too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

The phone just rang here at work. Bout scared me half tadeaf. I almost fell out of da chair. Then I had to laugh at myself for a few.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2012)

Gawd i feel stupid ... left the inside light in the blazer on all night and day, kilt the battery DEAD. $60 bucks down the drain right there...

BUT, in my defence ... the windows are so heavily tinted, from the outside you cant see in at all, and at night only a tiny bit if a light is on ... i just missed it and forgot.

Oh well


----------



## kracker (Dec 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The phone just rang here at work. Bout scared me half tadeaf. I almost fell out of da chair. Then I had to laugh at myself for a few.


And exactly how much eggnog did you have this morning?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum,
a little white Karo syrup in the gas tank does wonders for making a motor go quiet!!!

We took a large 9pt. off the farm sat. 18" inside spread 10" G2s.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> And exactly how much eggnog did you have this morning?


not THAT much. 
It's been VERY quiet today. 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sugar Plum,
> a little white Karo syrup in the gas tank does wonders for making a motor go quiet!!!
> 
> We took a large 9pt. off the farm sat. 18" inside spread 10" G2s.



NICE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!
I got a daughter with an upper respiratory infection and a temp of 102, and a co-worker who's about to be stuck in New Jersey( who is supposed to drive back tomorrow). What are the chances of actually going on our yearly tour of the southeast?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!
> I got a daughter with an upper respiratory infection and a temp of 102, and a co-worker who's about to be stuck in New Jersey( who is supposed to drive back tomorrow). What are the chances of actually going on our yearly tour of the southeast?



ummmmmmmmm how bout.................ZERO.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 26, 2012)

Howdy folks,
I don't want to see another shred of turkey for a while. 

Another 2 nights at Da Big House and I am done with night shift. Start my new gig next week working days mon - fri making moe $$$.     Good Christmas present.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

Wish I could hang wiff y'all, but this lil 3g connection ain't cuttin it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2012)

Good afternoon my peeps!!  Sorry for all those going thru trials and tribulations and congrats to the rest of ya'll with a lil good luck.



I gotta field full of birds I'm going to tend to . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta field full of birds I'm going to tend to . . .



What kindz?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon my peeps!!  Sorry for all those going thru trials and tribulations and congrats to the rest of ya'll with a lil good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta field full of birds I'm going to tend to . . .



It's a trick, Josey!!
You fire one shot and they'll all leave!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



Hey, Strang!!!
Me and a buddy decided to take up duck hunting. I don't have time to scout, so just tell me where you hunt. 
Oh wait, this ain't the duck forum....


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> What kindz?



chickens maybe?..............................


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Strang!!!
> Me and a buddy decided to take up duck hunting. I don't have time to scout, so just tell me where you hunt.
> Oh wait, this ain't the duck forum....




It seems that is the theme to bout every other thread in there this time of year. Deer season windin' down.




rydert said:


> chickens maybe?..............................



I like cheekuns. 















............with my hot pockets.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> chickens maybe?..............................



Yep 

Me an Unk is chunkin yard birds wit a sling shot


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Get ready Strang; we gettin close again


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> Me an Unk is chunkin yard birds wit a sling shot



Nekkid?


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Nekkid?



dem or the chickens?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Nekkid?



Too cold........nanner slang 



rydert said:


> dem or the chickens?


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Get ready Strang; we gettin close again



he gonna miss it............again....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> he gonna miss it............again....



Little feller doesn't have very good timing


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Little feller doesn't have very good timing



amazing that he ever kilt a duck.........................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> amazing that he ever kilt a duck.........................



I bet he over cooks all of his hot pockets too


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

he always talking about burning his mouf.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

he gonna be crying again....................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Sowwy Strang


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

all hail hdm03!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................he be kang..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It seems that is the theme to bout every other thread in there this time of year. Deer season windin' down.





Just stay in the clear, when the fur starts to fly, and it will. No need to be in range when the knives come out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just stay in the clear, when the fur starts to fly, and it will. No need to be in range when the knives come out.



Knives....someone say knives?? I gots me a few and theys is sharp too!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Kang


 I go to da bathum and chew a lil' bacca and I miss bein' kang again.


rydert said:


> he gonna be crying again....................






Nicodemus said:


> Just stay in the clear, when the fur starts to fly, and it will. No need to be in range when the knives come out.



Will do!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Knives....someone say knives?? I gots me a few and theys is sharp too!!!





Holler when they get dull, and I`ll tetch em up again.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I go to da bathum and chew a lil' bacca and I miss bein' kang again.



Dude; how do you expect to get the 2 millionth post if you're playing around in the bathroom all the time???


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gon' be kang of page 8 AND get tha 2 millionth post!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just stay in the clear, when the fur starts to fly, and it will. No need to be in range when the knives come out.



Its coming. I can see it, you can see it, and most people will only see the feathers floating on the water.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Holler when they get dull, and I`ll tetch em up again.



You get em so sharp that when you look at them you cut your eyeballs........


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dude; how do you expect to get the 2 millionth post if you're playing around in the bathroom all the time???



I had to tinkle. 



I'm gon' use the trashcan at my desk next time.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Its coming. I can see it, you can see it, and most people will only see the feathers floating on the water.



that's why I stay out of there.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Its coming. I can see it, you can see it, and most people will only see the feathers floating on the water.



*poof*.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 26, 2012)

Look at all the kings, what have i done????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go , I'll check on ya'll tomorrow.


 I'll hunt for ya again tomorrow..........


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll hunt for ya again tomorrow..........



Must be nice. It's good and cold too! 

See anything today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure is windy and a lot colder than this morning out there.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Must be nice. It's good and cold too!
> 
> See anything today?


nuttin walkin, but lots of new signs and I found their major hiway thru the back woods!  Got a new huntin spot!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is windy and a lot colder than this morning out there.


 man I know, just fed the horses and  forgot to turn the light on in the green house, so I got to go back out in it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got 7 trail cams out that havent been checked in 3 weeks. 
sigh...... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got 7 trail cams out that havent been checked in 3 weeks.
> sigh...... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2012)

Sho was chilly an windy out there ... even got sleeted on. Love hunting in weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey folks, just passin through. Hope everyone had a good ho ho day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho was chilly an windy out there ... even got sleeted on. Love _*hunting in weather*_.


 I hunt in weather every time I go...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey folks, just passin through. Hope everyone had a good ho ho day.


 Can't complain, hope it was good for you the family!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bama, 
Love the avatar.

Hello i will be in charge of all your vital functions this morning. Just relax and take a nap, don't worry.

We got a big 9pt  at the farm sat.

We need a tree rat killin too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> Love the avatar.
> 
> Hello i will be in charge of all your vital functions this morning. Just relax and take a nap, don't worry.
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2012)

Just back in from a whirlwind tour of 
Atlanta Ga., Douglasville Ga., and Ashland Alabama!!

Hope everyone had the Christmas they hoped for!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel like I'm in never never land.....


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel like I'm in never never land.....


You wearing tights, yeah, I can see you as Peter Pan.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

coffee up


----------



## Hankus (Dec 27, 2012)

I was fixin ta put out an APB an see what had done got ya hoss. Good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

well.....


just rolled over and found another 30 this morning....

should be in a tree.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

merning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

mernin........no coffee at the Bloods house this mernin makes for a very unhappy feller!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin........no coffee at the Bloods house this mernin makes for a very unhappy feller!



major violation !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> major violation !!!!



yep! just for that we will sleep with the windows wide open tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep! just for that we will sleep with the windows wide open tonight



hope the other brown liquid that a household should never run out of is present, some think of it as antifreeze


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

what sup?.............cold here this morning...........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Is Strang taking a tinkle again????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

He best get ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hope the other brown liquid that a household should never run out of is present, some think of it as antifreeze


I got the brown and clear kind 


rydert said:


> what sup?.............cold here this morning...........



you will be bandeded if you complain about cold...tread lightly my friend


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> You wearing tights, yeah, I can see you as Peter Pan.



 

I thought about that statement after I went to bed, knew I should've rephrased it. 

Mornin kids!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> He best get ready



I'm ready.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

gonna


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

be da


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang 




Kang Strang


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning ya'll, got to run errands. Later ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang Strang


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Need to call Keebs make sure she aint sleeping in just cause she's off.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about time!! AWW HAIL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

Gotta go find some camo for Hayley. She outgrew hers and Rob wants to take her duck huntin' today. Fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go find some camo for Hayley. She grew out of hers and Rob wants to take her duck huntin' today. Fun.



 

I had you quoted before you edited, but my post didn't go through, lost connection


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang Strang





Sugar Plum said:


> It's about time!! AWW HAIL



Who's da Kang??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2012)

Reckon I'll grab some breakfast!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's about time!! AWW HAIL





Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go find some camo for Hayley. She outgrew hers and Rob wants to take her duck huntin' today. Fun.


If you have an Academy Outdoors around, they usually just bout give away their camo towards the end of the season!


Jeff C. said:


> Who's da Kang??



Kang Strang!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I had you quoted before you edited, but my post didn't go through, lost connection



How ya doin', Jeff? 



Jeff C. said:


> Who's da Kang??



Strang is Kang!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

Uh...Strang WAS Kang....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go find some camo for Hayley. She outgrew hers and Rob wants to take her duck huntin' today. Fun.



Just seen that you live in Forsyth! I'm just north of ya in the High Falls area. Anyway, you prolly already know there is an Academy in McDonough and Macon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Just seen that you live in Forsyth! I'm just north of ya in the High Falls area. Anyway, you prolly already know there is an Academy in McDonough and Macon.



Yep, sure do. I don't think I'll be leavin' the house today though. Might have to make her some camo again. It worked for turkey season, after all!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

strang was kang........and then he wasn't.......
he gonna be crying again.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

is a hot pocket real food? i just found one on top of our vending machine and someone said it had been there for about 2 weeks... sucker wasnt even molded or stankin! i think i will dare the new kid to eat it! he is 19 he can do it....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

In the words of our fearless leader, Elfii..... I'm just wandering the halls looking for irregularities. 
Man, this coffee is WEAK!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> strang was kang........and then he wasn't.......
> he gonna be crying again.......





Sugar Plum said:


> Uh...Strang WAS Kang....







I can neva be da kang.



blood on the ground said:


> is a hot pocket real food?


What?!? That is gourmet stuff man!!



> i just found one on top of our vending machine and someone said it had been there for about 2 weeks... sucker wasnt even molded or stankin! i think i will dare the new kid to eat it! he is 19 he can do it....





SPAM would be rurnt after two weeks.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> In the words of our fearless leader, Elfii..... I'm just wandering the halls looking for irregularities.
> Man, this coffee is WEAK!!


 I can't help but snicker every time I read it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Poor Strang


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Poor Strang



Do somethin' hdm, do somethin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Do somethin' hdm, do somethin'.



You'll get page 9......I can feel it

Kang Strang!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Do somethin' hdm, do somethin'.



that  lil feller can't do nothing...........cept pass gas.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> that  lil feller can't do nothing...........cept pass gas.....



And when it comes to that; I am an over achiever


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

for all you summer lovers...remember this weather


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Need to call Keebs make sure she aint sleeping in just cause she's off.


 really glad you did, fell into a DEEP bad dream sleep after the roomie left and I've been up cookin & cleanin ever since, just found out last night we got company coming in today and this weekend.  Got a big ol crock pot of soup going, a casserole ready to pop in the oven and got the fixings for a stuffed back strap ready, just gotta get some bacon brought home!
NOW to find my gloves, I ain't going huntin in THIS without them again!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really glad you did, fell into a DEEP bad dream sleep after the roomie left and I've been up cookin & cleanin ever since, just found out last night we got company coming in today and this weekend.  Got a big ol crock pot of soup going, a casserole ready to pop in the oven and got the fixings for a stuffed back strap ready, just gotta get some bacon brought home!
> NOW to find my gloves, I ain't going huntin in THIS without them again!



Aww shucks Keebs ... you didn't have to go to all that trouble for ME!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Aww shucks Keebs ... you didn't have to go to all that trouble for ME!!


 you are sooooo worth it!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> for all you summer lovers...remember this weather






oh yeah!!!!......................bring back the hot weather......I luv the heat of summer!!................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> In the words of our fearless leader, Elfii..... I'm just wandering the halls looking for irregularities.
> Man, this coffee is WEAK!!



Well quite being so stingy with the grounds.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks like Bubba's partner will be home tonight. Now if we can just get Mini Me fever-free today (without tylenol) then we can start our Southeast tour tomorrow. Bubba will have to find another reason to get out of it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> oh yeah!!!!......................bring back the hot weather......I luv the heat of summer!!................



 get back under yer rock


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's fer lunch?



i had a cat i mean chinese food... but we got a young buck here at werk the took 2$ from me on a dare to eat a hot pocket that had been setting out for 2 weeks! he should bubble over before 3


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i had a cat i mean chinese food... but we got a young buck here at werk the took 2$ from me on a dare to eat a hot pocket that had been setting out for 2 weeks! he should bubble over before 3



You work with some of Strang's kin folk?

I can't decide what I'm going to have for lunch   Thinking about loading up on some Taco Bell and then spreading some holiday cheer throughout the office


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> get back under yer rock






just ordered a cheeseburger  atw, with home made bun......i'll let y'all know if it is any good.............

you couldn't give me $500.00 to eat a fresh Hotpocket.......much less a 2 week old one


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You work with some of Strang's kin folk?
> 
> I can't decide what I'm going to have for lunch   Thinking about loading up on some Taco Bell and then spreading some holiday cheer throughout the office



Taco Bell will kilt you tadeaf! that is naaaasty


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

dang.......i'm full.....


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 27, 2012)

Harvest Moon pizza with grilled chicken, apple wood smoked bacon, and provolone. Mmm mmm good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

Question. Where in Southwest Georgia can you find a genuine Chicago style deep dish pizza? Not one of them frozen boat anchors either. A real one. I`ve seen pictures and they look good.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

I went healthy today, couple of hotdogs with a side of fried tater's and onions.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> oh yeah!!!!......................bring back the hot weather......I luv the heat of summer!!................



booooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Question. Where in Southwest Georgia can you find a genuine Chicago style deep dish pizza? Not one of them frozen boat anchors either. A real one. I`ve seen pictures and they look good.



These folks will ship it to ya.....

http://www.giovannispizzachicago.com/


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I went healthy today, couple of hotdogs with a side of fried tater's and onions.



Dang; you're just a regular ole health nut


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Question. Where in Southwest Georgia can you find a genuine Chicago style deep dish pizza? Not one of them frozen boat anchors either. A real one. I`ve seen pictures and they look good.



Here is another; I have eaten at this place and it sho is good stuff

http://www.giordanos.com/


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> booooooooooooo!!!!!



Get ready; we almost there


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

wait for it


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

kang!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Po Strang; he must be in the potty again


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Po Strang; he must be in the potty again



he is not ferserious anuff about this Kang thang!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Po Strang; he must be in the potty again



When he gets out he might be a potty mouth again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When he gets out he might be a potty mouth again.



do you still have hot cwoffee?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

I am a potty mouf- I am a potty mouf.


I was checkin a map to see bout a swamp to kill some ducks in, y'all idjits done jumped to page 9 on me.


I STILL ain't kang.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I am a potty mouf- I am a potty mouf.
> 
> 
> I was checkin a map to see bout a swamp to kill some ducks in, y'all idjits done jumped to page 9 on me.
> ...



How do you expect to kill some ducks when you can't even be KANG Strang?????


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> How do you expect to kill some ducks when you can't even be KANG Strang?????



Strang, I'll make SURE you be Kang if'n you'll tell me where them ducks is. An I won't tell nobody.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Strang, I'll make SURE you be Kang if'n you'll tell me where them ducks is. An I won't tell nobody.



That's right; we won't tell a soul


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do you still have hot cwoffee?



silly question;  have a refill


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That's right; we won't tell a soul



psssttt, if he tells you, just send me a PM, that way he won't know, an I'll do da same.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

The bad thang about it is that what I thought was a swamp from the road turned out not to be a swamp. 

So, I ain't kang and I gots nowhere to kill ducks.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> psssttt, if he tells you, just send me a PM, that way he won't know, an I'll do da same.



If hdm PM's you with the spot, PM me, I don't got nowhere to kill a duck


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

with all this rain.....I betcha i'm gonna have several good spots to shoot some ducks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If hdm PM's you with the spot, PM me, I don't got nowhere to kill a duck



They be some duckies down the skreet from me in an office park with a small pond; I would think that it would be ok to hunt there


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2012)

im goin home!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im goin home!



I'm not too far behind ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

Gotta work the next 2 nights . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> with all this rain.....I betcha i'm gonna have several good spots to shoot some ducks


Hey ol' buddy ol' pal. 


hdm03 said:


> They be some duckies down the skreet from me in an office park with a small pond; I would think that it would be ok to hunt there


If you think we can hunt there, I think we can hunt there. See you Saturday moanin' bout 6.


blood on the ground said:


> im goin home!





hdm03 said:


> I'm not too far behind ya



 I got two mo hours.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Hey ol' buddy ol' pal.



I'll send ya some co ordinates........... I also know where some of them rare white ones are.....you don't need a gun fo them.......some feed in your hand will work just as good

careful that my daughter don't see ya though


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> I'll send ya some co ordinates........... I also know where some of them rare white ones are.....you don't need a gun fo them.......some feed in your hand will work just as good
> 
> careful that my daughter don't see ya though



The way this season is going, I bout tempted.

I can wait for a school day to kill'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> These folks will ship it to ya.....
> 
> http://www.giovannispizzachicago.com/





hdm03 said:


> Here is another; I have eaten at this place and it sho is good stuff
> 
> http://www.giordanos.com/




Thank you kindly!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

Guess Strangy took his hot pocket and went home . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess Strangy took his hot pocket and went home . . .



He has always dreamed of being Kang Strang and those dreams are going down the toilet with each new page.........po little feller


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess Strangy took his hot pocket and went home . . .



Naw, he went to the duck forum to ask somebody to take him hunting.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, he went to the duck forum to ask somebody to take him hunting.



Do what????  My office park hunt isn't good enough for him????


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do what????  My office park hunt isn't good enough for him????



I don't know. I havent duck hunted in years.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do what????  My office park hunt isn't good enough for him????



he's so dang ungrateful..................................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know. I havent duck hunted in years.



I've never duck hunted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I've never duck hunted





Me neither, but the ducks keep climbing in my freezer and dying ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me neither, but the ducks keep climbing in my freezer and dying ???



Have you tried drilling holes in the lid?


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you tried drilling holes in the lid?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do what????  My office park hunt isn't good enough for him????


I told ya' to meet me a 6. Is there a boat ramp or are we gonna have'ta run over some flowers?


rhbama3 said:


> Naw, he went to the duck forum to ask somebody to take him hunting.


Nobody will take me. 


rydert said:


> he's so dang ungrateful..................................


I gonna get chu when I'm kang. 


hdm03 said:


> I've never duck hunted


If you wanna ride down from nawth jawja, you are invited to go with us. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Me neither, but the ducks keep climbing in my freezer and dying ???



You still got to hook me up on them ringers you was tellin' me about on the phone!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

15 posts to go and I'll finally be DA KANG!!!


Start postin' idjits, I gots to go in an hour.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

my wife just got her hair did and she say she gonna take me out fo supper tonight........


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> my wife just got her hair did and she say she gonna take me out fo supper tonight........


My wifey got her hair didz bout a week ago, she didn't take me nowhere.


Where y'all goin'?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> My wifey got her hair didz bout a week ago, she didn't take me nowhere.
> 
> 
> Where y'all goin'?



Probably somewhere serving duck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

We served duck for Christmas dinner.  Along with prime rib.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably somewhere serving duck.



One of dem fancy places, rydert got all the money's.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We served duck for Christmas dinner.  Along with prime rib.



Wild duck or farm raised?

I've never had a farmed raised duck befo', they got to taste better'n a wild duck though.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> My wifey got her hair didz bout a week ago, she didn't take me nowhere.
> 
> 
> Where y'all goin'?



awwwww man...............she done called back and say she done invited her mama to go with us


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably somewhere serving duck.



if somebody says duck in this place...........you better duck!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> awwwww man...............she done called back and say she done invited her mama to go with us










If she's anything like my MIL you betta be hitting a buffet...


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If she's anything like my MIL you betta be hitting a buffet...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Wild duck or farm raised?
> 
> I've never had a farmed raised duck befo', they got to taste better'n a wild duck though.



farm raised.   I ate the beef.  

Duck


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I love wild ducks! Can't make duck gumbo without it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

get ready, strang....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

He is on a potty break getting ready to go home.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love wild ducks! Can't make duck gumbo without it!



You also can't taste the duck.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

It would be mean to start deleting posts.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It would be mean to start deleting posts.






Kang Strang!!!
All Hail!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It would be mean to start deleting posts.



 Dont'chu do it! 




I'm da Kang now!!!


KANG STRANG


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang!





stringmusic said:


> Kang!!!



I put some extry one's just in case.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Dont'chu do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kang is threatening me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It would be mean to start deleting posts.


Hmmm........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The kang is threatening me.



He's kang. One of the perks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang Strang !!!  Awwwww Hail !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang Strang , Time to go, ya'll hold down the fort


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The kang is threatening me.


 







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm........


Don't dethrone me Mr. Ruttnbuck, pleeeeease.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

If I was one of dem modulators, I'd be da Kang on every page!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm........



Dare you


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Have a good one ladies and fellers!

I'm headed to da house!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dare you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dare you





I triple dog dare ya . . .


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dare you



Do it....do it....do it ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

Off to the chalk mine . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Strang !!!  Awwwww Hail !!!



Awight Strang. I done my part to make shore u was Kang. Now, how bout them ducks. You can send a PM, I won't tell nobody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang!!









Awwwww Hail KANG STRANG


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Awight Strang. I done my part to make shore u was Kang. Now, how bout them ducks. You can send a PM, I won't tell nobody.



Don't tell em strang.....i'm not sure he telling  the truf ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang Strang. Got a nice little ring to it don't it.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick is taking all my fun away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nick is taking all my fun away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nick is taking all my fun away.



I wuz....... RIGHT!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nick is taking all my fun away.






I`m sorry!    Want me to delete my post?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wuz....... RIGHT!!!



It ain't no bobcat. You see that tail in the second pic?    





Nicodemus said:


> I`m sorry!    Want me to delete my post?




Nah, someone will come along that will believe it's a magical beast that was able to cross the Georgia/Florida line without receiving a citation for trespassing.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

You know it really sucks when your feet are freezing and you realize it's because the cat is lying on the floor vent blocking all the warm air.    


Danged Fiona.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't no bobcat. You see that tail in the second pic?



And I quote:
"Well...... I know what you are thinking. I lightened it up, but it pixillates too badly when i tried to zoom. Yes, its a cat, but i'm wondering if it is a very wet bobcat, or a feral cat. Didn't it rain hard that night?  It's hard to guess size since i don't know how far away the cat is from the camera or how big the tree's are. Does this help?"


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> And I quote:
> "Well...... I know what you are thinking. I lightened it up, but it pixillates too badly when i tried to zoom. Yes, its a cat, but i'm wondering if it is a very wet bobcat, or a feral cat. Didn't it rain hard that night?  It's hard to guess size since i don't know how far away the cat is from the camera or how big the tree's are. Does this help?"




He made public, a private conversation. 

BANDED HIM!!!!    































Or at least give him just a widdle infractionation...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

Time for the nightly possum checks to begin.

Be back in a few....  





Hey Wobbert-Woo!  you haven't seen this danged possum yet. You might wanna bring the SuperMag if we don't take him out before you get here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Time for the nightly possum checks to begin.
> 
> Be back in a few....
> 
> ...



Supermag? For a lousy possum? Tell Fishbro to aim a flashlight up the tree and blow him outta there with your shotgun!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Supermag? For a lousy possum? Tell Fishbro to aim a flashlight up the tree and blow him outta there with your shotgun!



Your Fishbro is skeered of this possum.  


I'm telling you.....


----------



## fishbait (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Your Fishbro is skeered of this possum.
> 
> 
> I'm telling you.....



Pesonal Attack..... Ban her ban her ban her


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Your Fishbro is skeered of this possum.
> 
> 
> I'm telling you.....



Okay, okay.... I'll bring the 22 shorts and a flashlight. Havent gone possum plinking in awhile anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Pesonal Attack..... Ban her ban her ban her



Hush up and go load the dishwasher while I brave the freezing cold to go defend our home against the gargantuan opossum that terrorizes my innocent little kitty cats.    







PS: The D&B Florentine leather, raspberry colored purse with the wrapped handles is on sale tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

Catch the possum, put it in croker sack, tie sack shut, take to swamp, turn loose. or fatten up, butcher, roast, and enjoy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Catch the possum, put it in croker sack, tie sack shut, take to swamp, turn loose. or fatten up, butcher, roast, and enjoy!



Brother Nic, they have already decided to wait on ME to come down there and rid them of the furry, fanged, clawed, menace. I will beat one to death with a broomstick, i will run over one with my truck, or i will fill his carcass with a full magazine of 22's or a shotshell, BUT..... I will never, ever, try to catch one alive again. It never ends well.


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2012)

The fact that an oversize marsupial gets this much attention concerns me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nic, they have already decided to wait on ME to come down there and rid them of the furry, fanged, clawed, menace. I will beat one to death with a broomstick, i will run over one with my truck, or i will fill his carcass with a full magazine of 22's or a shotshell, BUT..... I will never, ever, try to catch one alive again. It never ends well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> The fact that an oversize marsupial gets this much attention concerns me.



If you was laying in the middle of a dirt road with 3 other bloodied drunk buddies watching a possum walk off, you'd understand. It was an educational experience.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nic, they have already decided to wait on ME to come down there and rid them of the furry, fanged, clawed, menace. I will beat one to death with a broomstick, i will run over one with my truck, or i will fill his carcass with a full magazine of 22's or a shotshell, BUT..... I will never, ever, try to catch one alive again. It never ends well.



He speaks from experience!  A possum bite to the rear end is not a fun thing. And he really has beat one with a broomstick. I was there.


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you was laying in the middle of a dirt road with 3 other bloodied drunk buddies watching a possum walk off, you'd understand. It was an educational experience.


Gotcha. You put it into an experience I can relate to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Gotcha. You put it into an experience I can relate to.



Put it this way: They only play dead when they WANT to. He didn't. Little sucker went all Kung fu Panda on us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nic, they have already decided to wait on ME to come down there and rid them of the furry, fanged, clawed, menace. I will beat one to death with a broomstick, i will run over one with my truck, or i will fill his carcass with a full magazine of 22's or a shotshell, BUT..... I will never, ever, try to catch one alive again. It never ends well.





rhbama3 said:


> If you was laying in the middle of a dirt road with 3 other bloodied drunk buddies watching a possum walk off, you'd understand. It was an educational experience.









The Redhead gives lessons!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Night time


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2012)

Kang


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang


Really?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang






I'm gonna cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)

I too must stop, if not for but a moment, and think, really think...........


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Really?



No, not really, threelegged done got me. Prolly used them modulatin' powers on me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang


 JUST REALIZED............. I have another camo blanket to get crocheted!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead gives lessons!



She don't count!!!
She's been keeping you, Klem, and the roosters in line for years. "Behave or die" doesn't work for me like it does for her.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I too must stop, if not for but a moment, and think, really think...........



You off work, you don't gots to think.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna cry myself to sleep now.





stringmusic said:


> No, not really, threelegged done got me. Prolly used them modulatin' powers on me


Just quick fingers no cheating here r.


Keebs said:


> JUST REALIZED............. I have another camo blanket to get crocheted!!!!!!



Baby it is cold outside.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> No, not really, threelegged done got me. Prolly used them modulatin' powers on me


Could have been an inside job, and he had help!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She don't count!!!
> She's been keeping you, Klem, and the roosters in line for years. "Behave or die" doesn't work for me like it does for her.





Hmmm, you got a point there!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Awight Strang. I done my part to make shore u was Kang. Now, how bout them ducks. You can send a PM, I won't tell nobody.


I'll post a spot fo ya in da moanin'.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kang Strang. Got a nice little ring to it don't it.



I thought tha same thang!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just quick fingers no cheating here r.






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Could have been an inside job, and he had help!!



Modulators helpin' tha modulators.......... I tell you what.


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Modulators helpin' tha modulators.......... I tell you what.


Ya gotta watch the fuzz around here after supper, it gets rough


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening youngins. Its cold up here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins. Its cold up here.


Good evening Pops!!...........Ya'll get much snow up your way??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Ya gotta watch the fuzz around here after supper, it gets rough



Half of us have quotes, the other half just gets grumpy after they eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Pops!!...........Ya'll get much snow up your way??



We got about half an inch Cristmas Day. That would be enought to last me all year, bur I am afraid we got a lot more coming this winter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We got about half an inch Cristmas Day. That would be enought to last me all year, bur I am afraid we got a lot more coming this winter.


I doubt we will see any at all this year in East Central Ga..........We only see snow about once every five years or so, and then it is a short lived event!!


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins. Its cold up here.



People tell me its cold down here ... i musta been told 50 times to put a coat on today, at work. Guess i dont get cold easy because to me, this is just right.

Wish we could get some snow...


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys my grandson just joined and i'm kinda showing him the ropes. Please go to my thread about 270 Sharp Shooter Happy Birthday and give him some love. He just turned 14 and is my hunting partner and I'm his mentor in life. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey guys my grandson just joined and i'm kinda showing him the ropes. Please go to my thread about 270 Sharp Shooter Happy Birthday and give him some love. He just turned 14 and is my hunting partner and I'm his mentor in life. Thanks, Dave.





Talk about a misguided youth . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

ANy one of y'all drive a Mazda5? I'm going to test drive one tomorrow. Our van gets around 20 mpg, but this thing is supposed to get WAY more. 

Been a crazy day. Heading to bed in a bit. Gonna need a drink after watching Yara and my neighbor argue over my facebook status


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ANy one of y'all drive a Mazda5? I'm going to test drive one tomorrow. Our van gets around 20 mpg, but this thing is supposed to get WAY more.
> 
> Been a crazy day. Heading to bed in a bit. Gonna need a drink after watching Yara and my neighbor argue over my facebook status






Oh Laaaaaaaawd !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd !!



Mhmm....go look. It's hilarious.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been a crazy day. Heading to bed in a bit. Gonna need a drink after watching Yara and my neighbor argue over my facebook status


The neighbors kids will be going back to school shortly, and this won't be an issue!!

But in the mean time a five pound sack of sugar in the gas tank of said four wheeler will shut it down for a while!!

Just sayin!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The neighbors kids will be going back to school shortly, and this won't be an issue!!
> 
> But in the mean time a five pound sack of sugar in the gas tank of said four wheeler will shut it down for a while!!
> 
> Just sayin!!



I was just amazed at her response to the situation. I mean, she has enough respect to make sure he doesn't ride it early in the am or late at night, but NOT when the babies are napping? Especially now that they're sick? Uh....ok.

I can't WAIT for school to start back. And as far as the sugar thing, I wouldn't do it, but- it's crossed my mind TONS of times


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmm....go look. It's hilarious.




Can't, at work, but will check it out in the morning !!!  I can just imagine what Yara has been posting up !! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> The neighbors kids will be going back to school shortly, and this won't be an issue!!
> 
> But in the mean time a five pound sack of sugar in the gas tank of said four wheeler will shut it down for a while!!
> 
> Just sayin!!





I'm hoping it's one of those el cheapo Chinese made 4 wheelers and she won't have to do anything, they seldom run longer than a week !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, at work, but will check it out in the morning !!!  I can just imagine what Yara has been posting up !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's one of those el cheapo Chinese made 4 wheelers and she won't have to do anything, they seldom run longer than a week !!!



I just hope he tires of it, and SOON. These are the same people that trespass and poach wild game from our yard, so I'm not totally surprised that they aren't reasonable about this.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was just amazed at her response to the situation. I mean, she has enough respect to make sure he doesn't ride it early in the am or late at night, but NOT when the babies are napping? Especially now that they're sick? Uh....ok.
> 
> I can't WAIT for school to start back. And as far as the sugar thing, I wouldn't do it, but- it's crossed my mind TONS of times


Prolly wouldn't take five pounds on a four wheeler, a cup or or two would most likely work!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Prolly wouldn't take five pounds on a four wheeler, a cup or or two would most likely work!!



They got one of those kid sized deals. I think a medium size bottle of clear karo syrup would be perfect


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, at work, but will check it out in the morning !!!  I can just imagine what Yara has been posting up !!



She (Yara) sent me a few texts asking me if she could keep responding...I asked her to back off. I mean, I have to live next to these people for a very long time...well, unless they decide to try and keep up with the Joneses again and quit paying their mortgage AGAIN. Almost lost the house 2 months ago cause she was too busy to pay their mortgage


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They got one of those kid sized deals. I think a medium size bottle of clear karo syrup would be perfect





Yep, I'm betting it's made in China, no worries, won't last long at all !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> She (Yara) sent me a few texts asking me if she could keep responding...I asked her to back off. I mean, I have to live next to these people for a very long time...well, unless they decide to try and keep up with the Joneses again and quit paying their mortgage AGAIN. Almost lost the house 2 months ago cause she was too busy to pay their mortgage






Geeze, they really got their priorities in line, 4 wheeler, then house payment . . .


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

Yara hasn't replied to that last FB post. I bet she's on the phone with the neighbors now.


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

Road kilt possum in the mail box works wonders for getting a point across.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yara hasn't replied to that last FB post. I bet she's on the phone with the neighbors now.



It was hilarious when I read all of it. I just posted that status to vent. But, I was kinda surprised to find out that my neighbor replied to Yara. I mean, that in itself, says they KNEW they were the ones bothering me. Then her last response? Uh, yeah. Ok. 

Yara REALLY wanted to respond to that last comment...you should have seen what she sent me in the text. She was livid!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Road kilt possum in the mail box works wonders for getting a point across.



I'm thinking i'll have one available next week.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Road kilt possum in the mail box works wonders for getting a point across.



So does 60 rnds shot into the ground from the deerstand in the backyard  I got the mags loaded up and am waiting for their daily ride. (sidenote- I won't actually be shooting anywhere near them, just straight into the ground. And shooting .22 rounds, at that) a little extra noise should get their attention.



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking i'll have one available next week.



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking i'll have one available next week.



I was thinking the guttier the better ... but still half alive might have a more "lasting" effect?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Road kilt possum in the mail box works wonders for getting a point across.






Not only is that illegal, but very unfitting behavior for a moderator who is suppose to lead by example . . .













Who ya gonna get ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I was thinking the guttier the better ... but still half alive might have a more "lasting" effect?



I might have to put the video cam somewhere close to capture that


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I was thinking the guttier the better ... but still half alive might have a more "lasting" effect?



gutshoot a poor wittle possum? 













Yeah, i can do that.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I was thinking the guttier the better ... but still half alive might have a more "lasting" effect?



Bama knows about those still alive ones. They leave scars!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Bama knows about those still alive ones. They leave scars!





Ain't no way I'd fool with one. My Rob went on an overnight work trip a couple years back, and left the trap out to catch the possum that had been diggin' up the trash cans. Well, of course, while he's away, he catches a biggun. I walked up to the cage, to take a look, the dern thing hissed so loud and jumped so hard the cage was rolling all over the place


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is that illegal, but very unfitting behavior for a moderator who is suppose to lead by example . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant find any ill eagles and im not sure one would fit in a mail box, good idea though.


Nobody right now, my neighbors dont tick me off much. But i keep a knee deep stash of road kilt and half dead stuff, just in case they do.






Yall know anything about radar detectors? The good and the bad? Etc etc...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall know anything about radar detectors? The good and the bad? Etc etc...



Knew a dude that had one. Went speeding thru town one night and it beeped any time there was a cop near. That's all I got


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall know anything about radar detectors? The good and the bad? Etc etc...



Bad: you get pulled over with one they will find a reason to give you a ticket. Even if it ain't workin' and you're takin' a sick baby home from daycare. I speak from experience.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Time for bed. G'night y'all!


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knew a dude that had one. Went speeding thru town one night and it beeped any time there was a cop near. That's all I got


Thats what i need! A beep to lemme know the popo is around.


Bubbette said:


> Bad: you get pulled over with one they will find a reason to give you a ticket. Even if it ain't workin' and you're takin' a sick baby home from daycare. I speak from experience.


Kinda figure if i get pulled over local, im getting a ticket anyway ... kinda know a few of the locals ..... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Time for bed. G'night y'all!



Night.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Thats what i need! A beep to lemme know the popo is around.



Unless they're made a lot better than they used to, they also beep every time you pass a store that has automatic doors. Mine was worthless in town cause it beeped constantly from automatic doors, not from po po. The one time it was the po po the stupid thing didn't do a thing.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar does not dissolve in gas. It stays solid and just cloggs filters.
Karo syrup will get into the motor and then when motor is shut off crystallizes. Motor is later cranked up the crystals eat the rings etc.

Better living thru chemicals........ er........chemistry!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 28, 2012)

Slip, i have a passport somewhere around here.
It used to be one of the best radar detectors on the market.

Research it and if you want one i will see if i can find it, it would be very reasonable if i don't get hurt rummaging around for it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Thats what i need! A beep to lemme know the popo is around.
> 
> Kinda figure if i get pulled over local, im getting a ticket anyway ... kinda know a few of the locals .....
> 
> ...




Escort, or Passport used to make the best.  Since I quit speeding I know longer use one.





Bubbette said:


> Unless they're made a lot better than they used to, they also beep every time you pass a store that has automatic doors. Mine was worthless in town cause it beeped constantly from automatic doors, not from po po. The one time it was the po po the stupid thing didn't do a thing.





Lawd that thing you had was a dinosaur !!!  They haven't done that in years !!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd that thing you had was a dinosaur !!!  They haven't done that in years !!



Note that I said I had a sick baby bringing her home from daycare. My youngest is now 18, so yes, that was a long time ago. Are you sayin' I'm old?  

Haven't owned one since.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Note that I said I had a sick baby bringing her home from daycare. My youngest is now 18, so yes, that was a long time ago. Are you sayin' I'm old?
> 
> Haven't owned one since.







No mam, I just figured Pookie bought a used one at a Pawn Shop . . .


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No mam, I just figured Pookie bought a used one at a Pawn Shop . . .



Good save. Night Quack. We start our tour of the Southeast tomorrow so it's past time to get some sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Good save. Night Quack. We start our tour of the Southeast tomorrow so it's past time to get some sleep.





'Night Bubbette, hoping for safe travels for ya'll !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2012)

It is POETS day so keep that in mind as the day goes on.

Don't know whether to drink it or soak body parts in the warm liquid this morning to warm up.   Supposed to get to 50's today which the messican will tell us is a precurser to rain tomorrow.

Well it is brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

1 mo hour to go !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2012)

It's seriously too cold for me to go to work today I think.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It's seriously too cold for me to go to work today I think.






Go hunting instead !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. DAY FRIDAY, YAY


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

mornin y'all, temps are perfect outside today... 32 and no wind on the hill in paulding!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin y'all, temps are perfect outside today... 32 and no wind on the hill in paulding!



Yep, perfect mornin for duck huntin. Been up, all ready to go since fothutty, waitin on Strangs' PM. Nothing, nadda, and to think all I did for him to make sure he had one brief moment as KANG STRANG.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Moaning folks


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Moaning folks



Guess STRANG didn't PM you either huh. And I had done made a bunch of those breakfast hotpockets for him and wrapped them up so they would stay warm in da blind. Oh well, got year end inventory today anyway, guess it's time to head to the salt mine.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Guess STRANG didn't PM you either huh. And I had done made a bunch of those breakfast hotpockets for him and wrapped them up so they would stay warm in da blind. Oh well, got year end inventory today anyway, guess it's time to head to the salt mine.



Strang made KANG a couple of pages back and forgots about us


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

nawin on a couple of boiled rooster bullets this mornin an aint got no lunch... its going to be a long day!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Guess STRANG didn't PM you either huh. And I had done made a bunch of those breakfast hotpockets for him and wrapped them up so they would stay warm in da blind. Oh well, got year end inventory today anyway, guess it's time to head to the salt mine.


mmmmmm, breckfus hotpockets! 


hdm03 said:


> Strang made KANG a couple of pages back and forgots about us



Aight, I'm gonna give y'all my supa secret spot fo killin' da ducks! Y'all gots to PROMISE not to tell nobody though.

If y'all don't tell nobody, I got another spot just north of that, that is good too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> mmmmmm, breckfus hotpockets!
> 
> 
> Aight, I'm gonna give y'all my supa secret spot fo killin' da ducks! Y'all gots to PROMISE not to tell nobody though.
> ...






Ya left out Chatuge, chatuge, chatuge . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya left out Chatuge, chatuge, chatuge . . .





There is about 3 good threads a week in the WF these days. Need ol' Crabby back.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2012)

On what firearm do you drop the magazine and release the hammer? 


I'm being dead serious because this jackleg behind me comes up with the most amazing stories. 

Did you know a steel toe boot can stop the .380 that you're hunting deer with?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> There is about 3 good threads a week in the WF these days. Need ol' Crabby back.




It`s gettin` to the point that people don`t want to post there anymore, and it`s drivin` good members away. This does not make the owner of the GON Forum happy. Fun is fun, but some of that mess is over the top. There`s gonna be some hurt feelins` and banned folks before it`s over with. I`ve had a dadgum nuff, and you can believe that. Everybody that posts there better. If you have any friends, PM them. I no longer have a sense of humor.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gettin` to the point that people don`t want to post there anymore, and it`s drivin` good members away. This does not make the owner of the GON Forum happy. Fun is fun, but some of that mess is over the top. There`s gonna be some hurt feelins` and banned folks before it`s over with. I`ve had a dadgum nuff, and you can believe that.






Yep, VERY seldom have I ever posted there, and only then in fun.


Purty sho I could hurt most of their feelings in numbers of bashed beaks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

super glue is bad for the skin between yer fingers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good morning Friday


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gettin` to the point that people don`t want to post there anymore, and it`s drivin` good members away. This does not make the owner of the GON Forum happy. Fun is fun, but some of that mess is over the top. There`s gonna be some hurt feelins` and banned folks before it`s over with. I`ve had a dadgum nuff, and you can believe that. Everybody that posts there better. If you have any friends, PM them. I no longer have a sense of humor.



Good, it needs to be cleaned up! There seems to be 4 or 5 guys that can't seem to type anything that isn't mean or worthless.

As for me, I think I'm gonna stay outta there for a while. You don't sound so happy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Good, it needs to be cleaned up! There seems to be 4 or 5 guys that can't seem to type anything that isn't mean or worthless.
> 
> As for me, I think I'm gonna stay outta there for a while. You don't sound so happy



It be scary in there   Thanks fo leading back to da fire


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

morning......I found an awesome duck hunting hole this morning........pics to come soon......got to figure out how to take the co ordinates off da picture


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

co ordinates removed


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> co ordinates removed
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 706976



Daaaaaang, nice lil timba hole. Wuz there any ducks in it?


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Daaaaaang, nice lil timba hole. Wuz there any ducks in it?



just woodies..........that all I saw anyway....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quit ya'lls talk about duck huntin. 
I didn't get to go last year and aint been yet this year.

Now, on a lighter note. I just went outside and I swear it smells like snow. 

Time to take down the office Christmas tree. See ya'll in a few. Happy Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit ya'lls talk about duck huntin.
> I didn't get to go last year and aint been yet this year.
> 
> Now, on a lighter note. I just went outside and I swear it smells like snow.
> ...



Don't feel bad; I've never been duck huntin in my life; but my BFF Strang is going to change that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Don't feel bad; I've never been duck huntin in my life; but my BFF Strang is going to change that


BFF 
Bless your heart little fella. You just don't know what your missing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

moanin'......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BFF
> Bless your heart little fella. You just don't know what your missing.



Yeah; he told me that I haven't really lived until I sit with him in a ground blind nekkid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'......



 Your Avatar


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

I like to duck hunt, just sayin


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; he told me that I haven't really lived until I sit with him in a ground blind nekkid



eeeeewwwwwwww groossss.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; he told me that I haven't really lived until I sit with him in a ground blind nekkid










mudracing101 said:


> I like to duck hunt, just sayin


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



you are so cute when you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you are so cute when you







Now change that avatar for I shoot my puter screen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now change that avatar for I shoot my puter screen.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gettin` to the point that people don`t want to post there anymore, and it`s drivin` good members away. This does not make the owner of the GON Forum happy. Fun is fun, but some of that mess is over the top. There`s gonna be some hurt feelins` and banned folks before it`s over with. I`ve had a dadgum nuff, and you can believe that. Everybody that posts there better. If you have any friends, PM them. I no longer have a sense of humor.





 In the "Who would you ban thread" I was gonna post "everybody in the WF forum except for Quack & Chase870!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Guess who's back


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

me.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

king


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Got to call Keebs make sure she aint sleepin in.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Kang



of what?


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> of what?



he Kang of Hotpocket land


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> of what?



We've decide to appoint Kang Strang as the Waterfowl Forum "Welcome Cyber Scouter!"  point man. 

Naw, everybody's behaving there for the most part.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

I could eat these every day


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was already hungry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I could eat these every day



ummmmmm could you please fax me some of dat 867-5309.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I could eat these every day



Looks good!!!!

What is it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmm could you please fax me some of dat 867-5309.



That is NOT a fax number.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks good!!!!
> 
> What is it?



1 chorizo and 2 chicken tacos with onion and cilantro and a green sauce that will make you wish you didn't eat it (2x)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That is NOT a fax number.



shhhhhhhhh.
I bet he's still at the fax machine trying to get it to go through.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shhhhhhhhh.
> I bet he's still at the fax machine trying to get it to go through.



 told ya yer a mean womenz


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

I see Keebs a lurkin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I see Keebs a lurkin


 catching up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> catching up!



Prob. be your way Sat. afternoon


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, Ya'll....
The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws). 
Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Ya'll....
> The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws).
> Ya'll have a great weekend!



we wish you safe travels and most of all, we send our love


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Ya'll....
> The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws).
> Ya'll have a great weekend!


Safe Travels and Happy New Year.
Go Dawgs!


blood on the ground said:


> we wish you safe travels and most of all, we send our love


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. be your way Sat. afternoon


 did ya google earth the alternate route?


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Ya'll....
> The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws).
> Ya'll have a great weekend!


safe travels!


blood on the ground said:


> we wish you safe travels and most of all, we send our love


aaawwww.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe Travels and Happy New Year.
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Ya'll....
> The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws).
> Ya'll have a great weekend!



dont get caught throwin beeds down in PC either...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> just woodies..........that all I saw anyway....


 Hey, a woodie dies just like the rest of'em. You need any help with'em, give me a call. 


hdm03 said:


> Don't feel bad; I've never been duck huntin in my life; but my BFF Strang is going to change that





hdm03 said:


> Yeah; he told me that I haven't really lived until I sit with him in a ground blind nekkid





rydert said:


> eeeeewwwwwwww groossss.............



Don't knock it till ya try it.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> of what?


 Nuthin' no mo'. I was kang of page 10, but that was o'so long ago.


rydert said:


> he Kang of Hotpocket land





rhbama3 said:


> We've decide to appoint Kang Strang as the Waterfowl Forum "Welcome Cyber Scouter!"  point man.
> 
> Naw, everybody's behaving there for the most part.



Do I get some stuff written unda my name?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Ya'll....
> The annual Ga/Al/FL/Ga 500 is about to start. Leesburg to Montgomery to Panama City to Leesburg in 3 days and see all the family and in-laws( and outlaws).
> Ya'll have a great weekend!





Dang dats a lot of ridin'. Y'all be safe, they is some crazy folks drivin' out there, prolly tryin' to eat SPAM and drive at the same time. idjits.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Dang dats a lot of ridin'. Y'all be safe, they is some crazy folks drivin' out there, prolly tryin' to eat SPAM and drive at the same time. idjits.



vianners are easy-r to eat while drivin.. specialy when the juice is cold an jelled up.....mmmmmmm


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Dang dats a lot of ridin'. Y'all be safe, they is some crazy folks drivin' out there, prolly tryin' to eat SPAM and drive at the same time. idjits.



what cha trying to say?....................


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

Inventory ova. Now, back to the duck huntin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Inventory ova. Now, back to the duck huntin.



nope ,,, you got ta get ta cookin! ima comin ova fer dinner!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope ,,, you got ta get ta cookin! ima comin ova fer dinner!



da Cafe'356 will be open bout 4:45, c'mon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Inventory ova. Now, back to the duck huntin.


If you don't mind, I'm gonna slip on out for some afternoon deer huntin............


blood on the ground said:


> nope ,,, you got ta get ta cookin! ima comin ova fer dinner!


 I'm all set, got a turkey ready to go in the oven tonight, squash casserole ready to go and cherry congealed salad....... dressing & brocoli casserole being brought tomorrow...... OH and I'm marinating a back strap to be filled with cream cheese, onions, mushrooms & bell peppers, wrapped in bacon & thrown on the grill for tomorrow night.........
ok, gonna go set in da woods for a while................ just 'cause I love nature........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

What did I miss?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If you don't mind, I'm gonna slip on out for some afternoon deer huntin............
> 
> I'm all set, got a turkey ready to go in the oven tonight, squash casserole ready to go and cherry congealed salad....... dressing & brocoli casserole being brought tomorrow...... OH and I'm marinating a back strap to be filled with cream cheese, onions, mushrooms & bell peppers, wrapped in bacon & thrown on the grill for tomorrow night.........
> ok, gonna go set in da woods for a while................ just 'cause I love nature........


you doing it up right girlfrien! we havin prim ribb 


hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?



Keebs an H22 are fighting over who gets me this weekend for dinner! i can see a custody battle comin soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> did ya google earth the alternate route?
> 
> safe travels!
> 
> aaawwww.........


No not yet , may just find a new way on my own via dirt roads baby



Hornet22 said:


> Inventory ova. Now, back to the duck huntin.






hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?


everything, just ask Strang


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

whose all ready fo summertime??????................


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> whose all ready fo summertime??????................



you are not allowed to talk like that in here!

hot weather will be here soon enough, please dont rush it!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> whose all ready fo summertime??????................


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish, hush puppies, cown on da cobb and nanner puddin' fo lunch! My grannywaw cooked it.


I need a nap.


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Fish, hush puppies, cown on da cobb and nanner puddin' fo lunch! My grannywaw cooked it.
> 
> 
> I need a nap.



dang.....that sounds good....I had chicken gizzards and french fries from da Chinese place..............or at least I think dey was gizzards


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> dang.....that sounds good....I had chicken gizzards and french fries from da Chinese place..............or at least I think dey was gizzards



Dem was gizzards aight, but prolly not from a cheekun....


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Dem was gizzards aight, but prolly not from a cheekun....



Prolly duck gizerds


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Prolly duck gizerds



ducks got gizzards?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> ducks got gizzards?



Don't know. Nobody will take me duck huntin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

ya got ta love it when the little women calls to tell ya she just destoyed the front of her car with a deer... de-duckt-able


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Don't know. Nobody will take me duck huntin



I'm having the same problem


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya got ta love it when the little women calls to tell ya she just destoyed the front of her car with a deer... de-duckt-able



That's what you get for letting her out of the kitchen


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya got ta love it when the little women calls to tell ya she just destoyed the front of her car with a deer... de-duckt-able






Fo real though, that stinks.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey hdm, what did ya miss?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Don't know. Nobody will take me duck huntin



I'll take ya, you load up and go with me and hdm in da moanin'. we'll eat dem gizurds after we clean'em.


Hey hd, they gonna be anybody workin' at that office buildin' in da moanin?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Hey hdm, what did ya miss?



They be some sort of custody battle ova Blood


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Sowwy Strang


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

strang in da potty again........his grandmaw's food done tore his stomach up..............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Sowwy Strang





I wasn't even payin' attention. 

I really wanted to be kang of this page too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'll take ya, you load up and go with me and hdm in da moanin'. we'll eat dem gizurds after we clean'em.
> 
> 
> Hey hd, they gonna be anybody workin' at that office buildin' in da moanin?



Yea rite, an I'll be sittin all by myselp on the porch at 4:30 just like this moanin


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I wasn't even payin' attention.
> 
> I really wanted to be kang of this page too.



Page 14 is the best one to be KANG of 

Hail Me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> strang in da potty again........his grandmaw's food done tore his stomach up..............



I'll be kang of da next page, and da potty gon' be my throne.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That's what you get for letting her out of the kitchen



no sir!!! she aint allowed inda kitchen!!! 

My wife is a fitter and turner.
She fits food into pots and turns it into shoe leather.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yea rite, an I'll be sittin all by myselp on the porch at 4:30 just like this moanin


I was just kiddin' bout this moanin', it's fo real tomorrow moanin'. 


hdm03 said:


> Page 14 is the best one to be KANG of
> 
> Hail Me



all hail kang hdm!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'll take ya, you load up and go with me and hdm in da moanin'. we'll eat dem gizurds after we clean'em.
> 
> 
> Hey hd, they gonna be anybody workin' at that office buildin' in da moanin?



Office park should be pretty empty in da moanin; maybe just cleaning crews; I ain't worried about them


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

ok everybody.........we going duck huntin at my house in da morning........i'll PM directions to you guys in a few minutes.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2012)

Where did everyone go?  It didn't smell that bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Kang



King All hail the king


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2012)

Home home home home  


Lemme see. Hunt this weekend. Work Monday. Off Tuesday which I will use to tidy/spruce up the hacienda for the arrival of Wobbert-Woo!  Work Wednesday then off for four days of chasing trophy does with said possum tamer.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmmm, Bait just baited me with the idea of riding through the lease looking for our rogue hog that has taken up residence. 


I gotta think on this one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm ready to go home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Its 5, ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 28, 2012)

Still in Texas, so just checking in to see if everyone is still having fun back in Georgia.

I hope that all is somewhat well with all of you and hopefully some of you were able to have some extra time off to go hunting or just spending time with your families.  Will check back in a couple of days.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Still in Texas, so just checking in to see if everyone is still having fun back in Georgia.
> 
> I hope that all is somewhat well with all of you and hopefully some of you were able to have some extra time off to go hunting or just spending time with your families.  Will check back in a couple of days.



Erybody is doin good EE, Nic's bandeded all the waterfowlers, tbug possum huntin, rbama goin to ketch it live, after throwin beeds in PC, Strang takin me and hdm huntin at rydirts place in da moanin, Keebs got cumpny comin, BOTG's wife can't cook, Mud is goin over to Keebs on da dirt road route. See, you ain missed nuttin out of da ordinary


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Erybody is doin good EE, Nic's bandeded all the waterfowlers, tbug possum huntin, rbama goin to ketch it live, after throwin beeds in PC, Strang takin me and hdm huntin at rydirts place in da moanin, Keebs got cumpny comin, BOTG's wife can't cook, Mud is goin over to Keebs on da dirt road route. See, you ain missed nuttin out of da ordinary



I see a new author of the Daily Driveler in our future.


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I see a new author of the Daily Driveler in our future.



Dat boy good ain't he?.....he got my vote


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Come onnnnnnnn 7am !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Made it back to Ga., thank the Lord!! 

I will never again travel on the Friday before Christmas, and return the Friday before New Years (I tried to tell her)!! 





Anyway, how y'all is?


----------



## rydert (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come onnnnnnnn 7am !!!


  wow....man you gotta a long night





Jeff C. said:


> Made it back to Ga., thank the Lord!!
> 
> I will never again travel on the Friday before Christmas, and return the Friday before New Years (I tried to tell her)!!
> 
> ...


 
 you can't tell dem womanz nuthing....glad you made it back safely


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> wow....man you gotta a long night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preciate it.....it was a MIRACLE, I tell ya!!

She had a good excuse though!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it.....it was a MIRACLE, I tell ya!!
> 
> She had a good excuse though!!



Welcome home Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Welcome home Jeffro!!



Thanks, kracker.....good to be home!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, kracker.....good to be home!!



Glad you're back!! Got something's for ya! I'll have to try to remember to get it in the mail Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you're back!! Got something's for ya! I'll have to try to remember to get it in the mail Monday



Thanks, Shuga!! 

Something fer me???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you're back!! Got something's for ya! I'll have to try to remember to get it in the mail Monday





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, Shuga!!
> 
> Something fer me???



Mhmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmm



Hand deliver it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hand deliver it!



I thought about that, too. Might just hafta!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought about that, too. Might just hafta!



That would be cool!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 28, 2012)

Just because I'm in a great mood tonight....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just because I'm in a great mood tonight....



 

I'm lookin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got back from middle Jawga, and the last of the family Chrifmus get togethers.  Home Sweet Home..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Made it back to Ga., thank the Lord!!
> 
> I will never again travel on the Friday before Christmas, and return the Friday before New Years (I tried to tell her)!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Jeffro!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got back from middle Jawga, and the last of the family Chrifmus get togethers.  Home Sweet Home..


Look at that you went to Central Ga.

And I went to Central AL.

Glad everyone is safe at home!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back Jeffro!!
> 
> Look at that you went to Central Ga.
> 
> ...



What in the world were you doing in God's Country?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got back from middle Jawga, and the last of the family Chrifmus get togethers.  Home Sweet Home..



Ain't it though!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back Jeffro!!
> 
> Look at that you went to Central Ga.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mitch, same to ya! 

Durn traffic just north of Chattanooga got me, all the way into ATL.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world were you doing in God's Country?


baldfish, and I went to visit our mother in Ashland.

There is some beautiful country over there!!

Nice place to visit, but wouldn't want to live there!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you doing it up right girlfrien! we havin prim ribb
> Keebs an H22 are fighting over who gets me this weekend for dinner! i can see a custody battle comin soon


I have never had prime rib........... that I know of.........



mudracing101 said:


> No not yet , may just find a new way on my own via dirt roads baby


as long as ya get here..........


rydert said:


> whose all ready fo summertime??????................


GIT!!!



rydert said:


> dang.....that sounds good....I had chicken gizzards and french fries from da Chinese place..............or at least I think dey was gizzards


I love gizzards!!


blood on the ground said:


> ya got ta love it when the little women calls to tell ya she just destoyed the front of her car with a deer... de-duckt-able


She ok????????????


hdm03 said:


> That's what you get for letting her out of the kitchen


OH HUSH!


stringmusic said:


> I wasn't even payin' attention.
> 
> I really wanted to be kang of this page too.


ya know, it's BAD when a Mod pm's ME & asks "Do they know how ridiculous they look doing that?"I said "Boys will be boys"


blood on the ground said:


> no sir!!! she aint allowed inda kitchen!!!
> 
> My wife is a fitter and turner.
> She fits food into pots and turns it into shoe leather.


NOT TRUE on all things!


turtlebug said:


> Home home home home
> 
> 
> Lemme see. Hunt this weekend. Work Monday. Off Tuesday which I will use to tidy/spruce up the hacienda for the arrival of Wobbert-Woo!  Work Wednesday then off for four days of chasing trophy does with said possum tamer.


 you gets Thur & Fri OFF?!?!? NO FAIR!!


turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, Bait just baited me with the idea of riding through the lease looking for our rogue hog that has taken up residence.
> 
> 
> I gotta think on this one.


If'n we can hunt hogs when it's cold, I'm in...........


Hornet22 said:


> Erybody is doin good EE, Nic's bandeded all the waterfowlers, tbug possum huntin, rbama goin to ketch it live, after throwin beeds in PC, Strang takin me and hdm huntin at rydirts place in da moanin, Keebs got cumpny comin, BOTG's wife can't cook, Mud is goin over to Keebs on da dirt road route. See, you ain missed nuttin out of da ordinary


Ohyeah, talk to me baby!!


turtlebug said:


> I see a new author of the Daily Driveler in our future.





Jeff C. said:


> Made it back to Ga., thank the Lord!!
> 
> I will never again travel on the Friday before Christmas, and return the Friday before New Years (I tried to tell her)!!
> 
> Anyway, how y'all is?


Waiting on a surprise visit!


kracker said:


> Welcome home Jeffro!!


Howyoudoin?


Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you're back!! Got something's for ya! I'll have to try to remember to get it in the mail Monday





Jeff C. said:


> Hand deliver it!


THIS!!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> I thought about that, too. Might just hafta!


with Pics!!!!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got back from middle Jawga, and the last of the family Chrifmus get togethers.  Home Sweet Home..


so glad too!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back Jeffro!!
> 
> Look at that you went to Central Ga.
> 
> ...


you too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

*Convince Me, please............*

Ok, I am soooooo depressed, disgusted & 'bout done with hunting, I need ya'll to "PUMP ME UP" to finish the season please!!!!!!! List reasons why I should keep going out to freeze my butt off!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I am soooooo depressed, disgusted & 'bout done with hunting, I need ya'll to "PUMP ME UP" to finish the season please!!!!!!! List reasons why I should keep going out to freeze my butt off!!!!!!!





Send pics of butt please . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I am soooooo depressed, disgusted & 'bout done with hunting, I need ya'll to "PUMP ME UP" to finish the season please!!!!!!! List reasons why I should keep going out to freeze my butt off!!!!!!!



Because it only takes being in the right place, at the right time once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I am soooooo depressed, disgusted & 'bout done with hunting, I need ya'll to "PUMP ME UP" to finish the season please!!!!!!! List reasons why I should keep going out to freeze my butt off!!!!!!!



Want me to come grunt fer ya??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send pics of butt please . . .


Millard Smith, You............. ohsnap......... hush.........


slip said:


> Because it only takes being in the right place, at the right time once.


Moppett, it has been SEVEN Years since my first harvest........ ya think I ain't figured THAT one out yet???????


Jeff C. said:


> Want me to come grunt fer ya??


I have calls & I have sheds, when ya coming down??????


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2012)

The .17HMR i bought before Christmas is complete!


----------



## kracker (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I am soooooo depressed, disgusted & 'bout done with hunting, I need ya'll to "PUMP ME UP" to finish the season please!!!!!!! List reasons why I should keep going out to freeze my butt off!!!!!!!


Because yo lil fat buddy in Martin needs some jerky....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> The .17HMR i bought before Christmas is complete!





kracker said:


> Because yo lil fat buddy in Martin needs some jerky....
> 
> View attachment 707128


 THAT don't get it!


----------



## kracker (Dec 28, 2012)

slip said:


> The .17HMR i bought before Christmas is complete!


Looks good, I need to pick up another .17HMR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Millard Smith, You............. ohsnap......... hush.........
> 
> Moppett, it has been SEVEN Years since my first harvest........ ya think I ain't figured THAT one out yet???????
> 
> I have calls & I have sheds, when ya coming down??????



Gotta work Sun-Mon this week, got plans next Sat...you couldn't force me into a car tomorrow at gunpoint


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2012)

A'ight kids.....I got up @ 3:00 am central time dis moanin, left @ 4:00 am and got here @ 6:00 pm eastern this evenin. I'm spent!!!

 Good night y'all...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta work Sun-Mon this week, got plans next Sat...you couldn't force me into a car tomorrow at gunpoint





Jeff C. said:


> A'ight kids.....I got up @ 3:00 am central time dis moanin, left @ 4:00 am and got here @ 6:00 pm eastern this evenin. I'm spent!!!
> 
> Good night y'all...


How about a ................. oh nevermind, I luvs ya too much to do that.......... get some sleep & git down here as soon as you can...... or at LEAST for Frontier Days!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2012)

Tough night so far.  I had to walk/ride miles of pipeline checking to see if we had a leak going into 3 different creeks.


Big difference in crossing those bridges at 60mph versus walking 'em, dem thangs are LOOOOOONG !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tough night so far.  I had to walk/ride miles of pipeline checking to see if we had a leak going into 3 different creeks.
> 
> 
> Big difference in crossing those bridges at 60mph versus walking 'em, dem thangs are LOOOOOONG !!!


go crank up a loader & hush!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2012)

Getting kinda late youngins. There is a curfew you know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tough night so far.  I had to walk/ride miles of pipeline checking to see if we had a leak going into 3 different creeks.
> 
> 
> Big difference in crossing those bridges at 60mph versus walking 'em, dem thangs are LOOOOOONG !!!


You needed the exercise fluffy!! 



KyDawg said:


> Getting kinda late youngins. There is a curfew you know.


Curfew??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You needed the exercise fluffy!!
> 
> Curfew??



Yes and you moderators need to make these youngins go to bed earlier.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Getting kinda late youngins. There is a curfew you know.


CURFEW??????????????? On HOLIDAY????????? OHSNAP!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You needed the exercise fluffy!!
> 
> Curfew??


 ohxaprm..if you thinl=ksoiguessIdotoooo......


KyDawg said:


> Yes and you moderators need to make these youngins go to bed earlier.


you'regettingscarrier..............
ok,  'cause KYdawg said so.................


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2012)

Good night yall. We have got the two month old tonight so I probably wont sleep much. In other words I dont need no stinkin curfew.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohxaprm..if you thinl=ksoiguessIdotoooo......


It's late, and my eyes are blurry, but could you please translate that for me darlin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You needed the exercise fluffy!!
> 
> Curfew??






I'm down to a measley 240lbs, thank you !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Posting from my crackberry, but we have had very heavy rain for the last 3 hours here at the lake north of montgomery. The trip to the prattville bass pro will have to wait till tomorrow.
I got the most awesomest gift from mom: videocam eyeglasses! Can't wait to try these out hunting or fishing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Posting from my crackberry, but we have had very heavy rain for the last 3 hours here at the lake north of montgomery. The trip to the prattville bass pro will have to wait till tomorrow.
> I got the most awesomest gift from mom: videocam eyeglasses! Can't wait to try these out hunting or fishing!






Cool, now we can see Pookie "action" shots !!! 


You Tube and America's Funniest Videos watch out !!


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool, now we can see Pookie "action" shots !!!
> 
> 
> You Tube and America's Funniest Videos watch out !!


1st thing I thought of myself!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 29, 2012)

Aight, me,rydert,hornett22 and hdm03 is at da office pond waitin on daylight, hdm is already nekkid even though I told him to wait till shootin' light.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Aight, me,rydert,hornett22 and hdm03 is at da office pond waitin on daylight, hdm is already nekkid even though I told him to wait till shootin' light.



That's a dangerous crowd to have all in one blind.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a dangerous crowd to have all in one blind.



Tell me about it, hdm is smokin' sumpin', and rydert done killed three squirrels.

H22 is cookin' sum duck biscuits though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Tell me about it, hdm is smokin' sumpin', and rydert done killed three squirrels.
> 
> H22 is cookin' sum duck biscuits though!



He does a mean merganser..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a dangerous crowd to have all in one blind.



If they are already getting nakkid I would want to be blind.

Coffee up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If they are already getting nakkid I would want to be blind.
> 
> Coffee up



Somebodies eye is sure to get poked out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Aight, me,rydert,hornett22 and hdm03 is at da office pond waitin on daylight, hdm is already nekkid even though I told him to wait till shootin' light.



This post is worthless without pics


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This post is worthless without pics



Oh NO you didn't .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This post is worthless without pics



Prevert !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2012)

Been up 18hrs skrait, gonna crash soon . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2012)

My deer hunt idea seems plum normal now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Ain't nothin like sleepin in your own bed!!

Mornin kids!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't nothin like sleepin in your own bed!!
> 
> Mornin kids!



You got that right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got that right.



Mernin Mig! 

Now, I gotta go vacuum dog hair out of the rental van before I return it. No pets policy!! How do they expect me to get the whole family there, in a kennel on top


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! It's a soggy day here. Thinkin' about packin' the kids up and lettin' them run around the library for a while.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

Mornin`.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.....



Howdy!

Off to do a few things. I'll check in later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Mig!
> 
> Now, I gotta go vacuum dog hair out of the rental van before I return it. No pets policy!! How do they expect me to get the whole family there, in a kennel on top


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

Comp'ny here, fixin to get it all together!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Morning!
Cold rain has been repLaced by very cold wind here.
I wonder if our biscuit eating, skivvy wearin' duck hunters have seen a judge yet? I wouldn't think bail would be too high for them. Well, except hd. I imagine this aint his first time in court.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

WOWZERS, what a moanin. That is all


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! It's a soggy day here. Thinkin' about packin' the kids up and lettin' them run around the library for a while.



Hi....gonna recuperate all day before goin to da dome tomorrow to set up for the Chik-fil-A Bowl game! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.....



Mornin....old feller!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I knew you'd git it! 



Keebs said:


> Comp'ny here, fixin to get it all together!



Get what together?  



rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> Cold rain has been repLaced by very cold wind here.
> I wonder if our biscuit eating, skivvy wearin' duck hunters have seen a judge yet? I wouldn't think bail would be too high for them. Well, except hd. I imagine this aint his first time in court.



Game warden prolly scratchin his head wiff that bunch!! 



Hornet22 said:


> WOWZERS, what a moanin. That is all



Accordin to your smileys, it sounds like it was a Duck Dynasty type episode.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> WOWZERS, what a moanin. That is all



So who is the Nekkid Twista Duck Blind 2012 Champion?


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta work Sun-Mon this week, got plans next Sat...you couldn't force me into a car tomorrow at gunpoint





Had a dream last night. I called you and asked if you wanted to go fishing. You said sure, come on over and we'll go to a pond I know of.  I did and said get on ih the truck. You said, obviously you didn't read my reply about getting in a car or truck today. You said we'll walk, it's only about 6 miles. On the way a car startedcoming towards us and at the last second, swerved and went down in a ditch. We drop all our gear and proceed to get everybody out of the car.

I wake up and have a crick in my neck, and I'm not happy about not at least seeing the pond!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So who is the Nekkid Twista Duck Blind 2012 Champion?



I'm puttin my $$$ on that little feller hdm03, considering his propensity to produce WMD's on demand.... 



Laneybird said:


> Had a dream last night. I called you and asked if you wanted to go fishing. You said sure, come on over and we'll go to a pond I know of.  I did and said get on ih the truck. You said, obviously you didn't read my reply about getting in a car or truck today. You said we'll walk, it's only about 6 miles. On the way a car startedcoming towards us and at the last second, swerved and went down in a ditch. We drop all our gear and proceed to get everybody out of the car.
> 
> I wake up and have a crick in my neck, and I'm not happy about not at least seeing the pond!





If I was involved it was a nightmare!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So who is the Nekkid Twista Duck Blind 2012 Champion?



What hapents in the blind stays in da blind. That's what I was tole anyways. All i can say is, if I hear " it's my turn, I wants ta be KAAAAANG" one more time, Imma goin to......neva mind


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

send lawyers, guns and money......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So who is the Nekkid Twista Duck Blind 2012 Champion?





Hornet22 said:


> What hapents in the blind stays in da blind. That's what I was tole anyways. All i can say is, if I hear " it's my turn, I wants ta be KAAAAANG" one more time, Imma goin to......neva mind


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2012)

Was supposed to be raining here. Got up at 6 this morning and the rain had been stopped for a while. Contemplated waking Bait up and heading towards the woods but the aching joints and warm bed wouldn't let me.  

I gotta go find me a wool coat for my trip to Atlanta in a few weeks. I'm gonna freeze to death, I can see it now.


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Was supposed to be raining here. Got up at 6 this morning and the rain had been stopped for a while. Contemplated waking Bait up and heading towards the woods but the aching joints and warm bed wouldn't let me.
> 
> I gotta go find me a wool coat for my trip to Atlanta in a few weeks. I'm gonna freeze to death, I can see it now.


How long you gonna be stuck in that 3rd world cesspool?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

My boy and me, all cleaned up at the same time, for once.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My boy and me, all cleaned up at the same time, for once.


 Heeellllooooo boyzzz!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeellllooooo boyzzz!





Hey!


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2012)

Man those jail bunk beds is hard....we didn't kill nary a duck....but we sho had fun!!!!!.........i'm da Kang ..


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2012)

Kang rydert! !


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2012)

All hail....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

Hard Labor Creek SP survived the annual family Christmas party today.  Probably 60+ spanning 3 generations.  Cousins, outlaws, inlaws, and various hooligans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2012)

Grilled elk burgers, topped with apple wood smoked bacon and jalapeno cheezzzzzzzze !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled elk burgers, topped with apple wood smoked bacon and jalapeno cheezzzzzzzze !!!



And to think, I had to settle for Souvlaki, Tabouli and some Baklava.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

rydert said:


> Kang rydert! !



Awww Hail...Kang rydert!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled elk burgers, topped with apple wood smoked bacon and jalapeno cheezzzzzzzze !!!





Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And to think, I had to settle for Souvlaki, Tabouli and some Baklava.



Dang. Drooled all over my phone....I would do very bad things for some good baklava.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang. Drooled all over my phone....I would do very bad things for some good baklava.



Looking up the recipe now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang. Drooled all over my phone....I would do very bad things for some good baklava.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking up the recipe now.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And to think, I had to settle for Souvlaki, Tabouli and some Baklava.



Staight up, or on da rocks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Settlin for a sweet/spicy skillet fried, poke chop, baked sweet tater oozin wiff butta, and green beans....


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled elk burgers, topped with apple wood smoked bacon and jalapeno cheezzzzzzzze !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> And to think, I had to settle for Souvlaki, Tabouli and some Baklava.





Jeff C. said:


> Settlin for a sweet/spicy skillet fried, poke chop, baked sweet tater oozin wiff butta, and green beans....



Ya'll do know we gots a daily eats thread down in da Cafe' don'tcha?


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2012)

Gotta love a open fireplace on a cold windy night.. ...what's back lava?never et that before ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

rydert said:


> Gotta love a open fireplace on a cold windy night.. ...what's back lava?never et that before ...



My Mama gave me a taste today. I could only handle a bite. Very rich and I aint no sweet eater. Ya'll can have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll do know we gots a daily eats thread down in da Cafe' don'tcha?



 I keep fergettin!



rydert said:


> Gotta love a open fireplace on a cold windy night.. ...what's back lava?never et that before ...



 I don't know, but I think it goes wiff Souvlaki, and Tabouli... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Mama gave me a taste today. I could only handle a bite. Very rich and I aint no sweet eater. Ya'll can have it.



Do you like 'pig candy'?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Mama gave me a taste today. I could only handle a bite. Very rich and I aint no sweet eater. Ya'll can have it.


I have made it & yep, it's a sweet.............. oh, you need to check your FB...........


Jeff C. said:


> Do you like 'pig candy'?


*PERK*!!!!!!!! No, she wouldn't like it, I'll take her share!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have made it & yep, it's a sweet.............. oh, you need to check your FB...........
> 
> *PERK*!!!!!!!! No, she wouldn't like it, I'll take her share!



*PERK*!!!!!! You'd betta gimme some!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2012)

Love me some baklava with a glass of boogle.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *PERK*!!!!!! You'd betta gimme some!!!


Frontier Days, I'll cause a diversion, YOU snatch the candy & I"ll meet you at Nic's teepee......... deal????? sshshhhhh keep it on the down-low......


KyDawg said:


> Love me some baklava with a glass of boogle.


 YOU drink BOOGLE????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like piggy candy and I'm going to check facebook.
And I aint going to Frontier Days unless SOMEBODY wants to talk H22 in to it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like piggy candy and I'm going to check facebook.
> And I aint going to Frontier Days unless SOMEBODY wants to talk H22 in to it.



Which leg do you wants us to break? We will make him come.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking up the recipe now.







Jeff C. said:


>







rydert said:


> Gotta love a open fireplace on a cold windy night.. ...what's back lava?never et that before ...



It's pastry with walnuts and honey in it. Layers upon layers upon layers. SOOOOOOOO good!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which leg do you wants us to break? We will make him come.



I'll help! We would LOVE to see ya there!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like piggy candy and I'm going to check facebook.
> And I aint going to Frontier Days unless SOMEBODY wants to talk H22 in to it.


Where's he at?????


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which leg do you wants us to break? We will make him come.


 Dat's right!


Sugar Plum said:


> It's pastry with walnuts and honey in it. Layers upon layers upon layers. SOOOOOOOO good!


A little goes a loong way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which leg do you wants us to break? We will make him come.


Well............ none. He brangs home the dough.


Sugar Plum said:


> I'll help! We would LOVE to see ya there!


OK. You could help! 


Keebs said:


> Where's he at?????
> 
> Dat's right!
> 
> A little goes a loong way!



I believe you have the mostest pull on this one. GOOOOO KEEBS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Love me some baklava with a glass of boogle.







Keebs said:


> Frontier Days, I'll cause a diversion, YOU snatch the candy & I"ll meet you at Nic's teepee......... deal????? sshshhhhh keep it on the down-low......
> 
> YOU drink BOOGLE????????



You got a date!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like piggy candy and I'm going to check facebook.
> And I aint going to Frontier Days unless SOMEBODY wants to talk H22 in to it.



Tell him Blues Brother is gonna be there 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which leg do you wants us to break? We will make him come.



One of them. 



Sugar Plum said:


> It's pastry with walnuts and honey in it. Layers upon layers upon layers. SOOOOOOOO good!



 Might have to make some.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well............ none. He brangs home the dough.
> 
> OK. You could help!
> 
> ...



Ok then, we will slip him a rupie.

Just remember, your taking him home.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. You could help!







Jeff C. said:


> Might have to make some.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well............ none. He brangs home the dough.
> 
> OK. You could help!
> 
> ...


 I'm on it.............


Jeff C. said:


> You got a date!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ok then, we will slip him a rupie.
> 
> Just remember, your taking him home.





Sugar Plum said:


>





Keebs said:


> I'm on it.............



Ya'll PM him. It's his Birthday weekend and we usually go to Hawkinsville anyway. That's kinda South aint it
BUT!!!!!!! If there are ducks in Hawkinsville, That's were I will be.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll PM him. *It's his Birthday weekend* and we usually go to Hawkinsville anyway. That's kinda South aint it
> BUT!!!!!!! If there are ducks in Hawkinsville, That's were I will be.


 What's his favorite cake/pie?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What's his favorite cake/pie?????



Who knows. That boy eats EVERYTHING. 
I really believe we would eat dog food if'n we didn't have anything else. You've seen him.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll PM him. It's his Birthday weekend and we usually go to Hawkinsville anyway. That's kinda South aint it
> BUT!!!!!!! If there are ducks in Hawkinsville, That's were I will be.



It's MY birthday weekend too!! We could have a big party!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who knows. That boy eats EVERYTHING.
> I really believe we would eat dog food if'n we didn't have anything else. You've seen him.



Have you smelled some of the dog food?? I opened up some biscuit treats for the dogs and DANG they smelled kinda tasty! (and NO I didn't eat any!!)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who knows. That boy eats EVERYTHING.
> I really believe we would eat dog food if'n we didn't have anything else. You've seen him.





Sugar Plum said:


> It's MY birthday weekend too!! We could have a big party!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you smelled some of the dog food?? I opened up some biscuit treats for the dogs and DANG they smelled kinda tasty! (and NO I didn't eat any!!)


Birfday Party at Frontier Days!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Birfday Party at Frontier Days!!!!!



Heck yeah!! 

I already told Rob we're definitely going. Not gonna miss it this year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

Great!!! Fresh scalps!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Great!!! Fresh scalps!!!



Uh, er, what?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2012)

Evening youngins, and stay out of that dog food.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, and stay out of that dog food.



Howdy 

I made sure to grab a snack before I got desperate


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like piggy candy and I'm going to check facebook.
> And I aint going to Frontier Days unless SOMEBODY wants to talk H22 in to it.


You want me to send him a friendly PM??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You want me to send him a friendly PM??



Do it! Do it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's MY birthday weekend too!! We could have a big party!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you smelled some of the dog food?? I opened up some biscuit treats for the dogs and DANG they smelled kinda tasty! (and NO I didn't eat any!!)







Keebs said:


> Birfday Party at Frontier Days!!!!!



I may need to find somewhere to sleep this time


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

It's Satiddy nite, we need a little greaserbilly rock.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonna go to bed in a few. See y'all on the flip side!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> It's Satiddy nite, we need a little greaserbilly rock.......



YES!!!! I can't tell you HOW excited I am that you post SCOTS videos!! It's rare to find anyone who knows about them!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled elk burgers, topped with apple wood smoked bacon and jalapeno cheezzzzzzzze !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Settlin for a sweet/spicy skillet fried, poke chop, baked sweet tater oozin wiff butta, and green beans....


Home made beef stew!!..........Dinty Moore ain't got nuthin on me!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw someone cook a Gaines Burger for his brother one time. Yes the brother ate it, said it tasted bad but he ate it.

What kind of drugs do you take for the pain in the head that starts when you visit the PF?

Does it go away, will it affect my thinking longterm? 

Will taking a few days off and hunt/fish help? Who can sign my Drs. note?

Can i go for treatment during Frontier Days?


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Saw someone cook a Gaines Burger for his brother one time. Yes the brother ate it, said it tasted bad but he ate it.
> 
> What kind of drugs do you take for the pain in the head that starts when you visit the PF?
> 
> ...


Just avoid it for a few days, there are some that are immune to the effects.

When I start feeling bad about myself, I'll go read a few of the libs postings just to prove to myself I'm not the dumbest Woody's member.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You want me to send him a friendly PM??



Yes. and thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> It's Satiddy nite, we need a little greaserbilly rock.......







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Home made beef stew!!..........Dinty Moore ain't got nuthin on me!!



I'm overdue for good homemade version!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm overdue for good homemade version!!


Me too, Jeff, and I'll have to have homemade biscuits to go with it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. and thank you


I'll Get with it!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm overdue for good homemade version!!


Been a while since I have done this, and I have to say it was quite good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> Me too, Jeff, and I'll have to have homemade biscuits to go with it!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll Get with it!!
> 
> Been a while since I have done this, and I have to say it was quite good!!



A'ight, y'all don't have to twist my arm  

It's gonna be on the menu real soon!!


----------



## slip (Dec 29, 2012)

Dadgum it was cold and windy  workin outside in the lot. It snowed for about 5 minutes.

STILL beats 110 degree days of summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm gonna see if I can stay up awhile watchin some late night TV. Gotta work tomorrow, but don't go in until 3:00 pm.......

CYL!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, y'all don't have to twist my arm
> 
> It's gonna be on the menu real soon!!



Season some beef cubes in your seasoning of choice( I used Tony Cacheres, and garlic powder), and coat with flour, and fry them off. Next start some beef broth boiling, and add the fried beef cubes, then add carrots, potatoes, celery, and onions...........Enough water to reach the desired thickness!!........Simmer till the cubes are tender!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mornin folks. Been traveling to see the folks for the holidays. Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Been traveling to see the folks for the holidays. Will catch up tomorrow



Mernin Gneil........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2012)

Well the coffee will get cold if you don't get it up and pour a cup







morning Sterlo and MC


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2012)

Ccccccoooolllllddddddd


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ccccccoooolllllddddddd



Pfffffffft, it's a heat wave down there at 34....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 30, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!! I freaking LOVE this weather!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2012)

Frying up some bacon and eggs along with some biscuits.



'Morning ya'll !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffft, it's a heat wave down there at 34....



It's actually warmer than it was yesterday morning and although I love it, my bones ain't soo agreeable.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Frying up some bacon and eggs along with some biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll !!!



I'll be right there .... 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!! I freaking LOVE this weather!!



Meeee too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

Mornin kids.....nice and cool out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll be right there ....
> 
> 
> 
> Meeee too!!






Might ride out to the farm today, want me to call ya if we do ??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might ride out to the farm today, want me to call ya if we do ??



Sure ... whatcha goin' do over there??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Season some beef cubes in your seasoning of choice( I used Tony Cacheres, and garlic powder), and coat with flour, and fry them off. Next start some beef broth boiling, and add the fried beef cubes, then add carrots, potatoes, celery, and onions...........Enough water to reach the desired thickness!!........Simmer till the cubes are tender!!


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2012)

Went hunting this morning, was nice and comfortable in the mid 20's .... then that wind got to howlin, BRRR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting this morning, was nice and comfortable in the mid 20's .... then that wind got to howlin, BRRR.



Heard one shot about a half hour ago......he outta be guttin by now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting this morning, was nice and comfortable in the mid 20's .... then that wind got to howlin, BRRR.





Jeff C. said:


> Heard one shot about a half hour ago......he outta be guttin by now.


 I went yesterday after the company left......... just for a few, where I was there wasn't a decent tree to even lean on, much less set next too, sat down anyway........... dumbest thing I've done in a while............ let's just say, bring on the heating pad/cold pack & whatever I can get my hands on to rub on my lower back!
But I do love this weather!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I went yesterday after the company left......... just for a few, where I was there wasn't a decent tree to even lean on, much less set next too, sat down anyway........... dumbest thing I've done in a while............ let's just say, bring on the heating pad/cold pack & whatever I can get my hands on to rub on my lower back!
> But I do love this weather!





Mornin`.  Get you one of these. 

https://www.facebook.com/fanaticoutdoors.hammockseat?fref=ts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Get you one of these.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fanaticoutdoors.hammockseat?fref=ts



Nic got to it before I did.  I purchased one this year and really like it.  Comfortable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I went yesterday after the company left......... just for a few, where I was there wasn't a decent tree to even lean on, much less set next too, sat down anyway........... dumbest thing I've done in a while............ let's just say, bring on the heating pad/cold pack & whatever I can get my hands on to rub on my lower back!
> But I do love this weather!



'A' for effort!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Get you one of these.
> https://www.facebook.com/fanaticoutdoors.hammockseat?fref=ts





gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic got to it before I did.  I purchased one this year and really like it.  Comfortable.


looks like JUST what I need!!  
It will be added to my "when I get my tax money if any" list!


Jeff C. said:


> 'A' for effort!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> looks like JUST what I need!!
> It will be added to my "when I get my tax money if any" list!





You really can go to sleep in one of them things too. Did you see the picture of mine with my rifle?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You really can go to sleep in one of them things too. Did you see the picture of mine with my rifle?


I did....... got the page marked to go back to when I can get one too, wonder if he'll give me a discount since we share the same birthday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

Fixin to go get ready to head to the dome. Gonna be interesting with Fox covering the Falcons until 4p, we're (espn) going in at 3p. I guess all we can do is stage everything and wait for them to tear down and get out of the way by about 6:30-7:00. We'll be lucky to get done by midnight now. 

It's cold up under there where the TV trucks park, never gets any sun, feels 10 deg colder, and like a wind tunnel.

For some reason I ain't feelin it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get ready to head to the dome. Gonna be interesting with Fox covering the Falcons until 4p, we're (espn) going in at 3p. I guess all we can do is stage everything and wait for them to tear down and get out of the way by about 6:30-7:00. We'll be lucky to get done by midnight now.
> 
> It's cold up under there where the TV trucks park, never gets any sun, feels 10 deg colder, and like a wind tunnel.
> 
> For some reason I ain't feelin it


 have fun?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I did....... got the page marked to go back to when I can get one too, wonder if he'll give me a discount since we share the same birthday?



You are twins?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are twins?


 yep, by a "few" years..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, by a "few" years..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Greetings from Panama City. It's cold, the time schedule is off, and i have to work tomorrow morning. We got a 3 hour drive home and i am so ready to go. Bubbette and the rest of the family feels different.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2012)

Didn't make it to the farm, wife put me to work here.





What's fo suppa you ask ??? Grilled  bacon wrapped aged filet mignon,  skrimps,  portebella shrooms, kone on da cob, twice baked potatos, fresh garden salad, and YES, garlic/cheese Texas toast !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2012)

Sittin at the beach waitin on a deer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2012)

Just put 10 lbs of pork belly in the frig.  used tarbox's recipe.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't make it to the farm, wife put me to work here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Least you could have called when you started supper.    Reckon I'll have a bowl of left over stew.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sittin at the beach waitin on a deer.



Deer or Dear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2012)

Got me a trophy picture this evenin`.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2012)

Deer, nice sandy spot at that stand.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me a trophy picture this evenin`.



Yessir


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2012)

Got me an invite to duck hunt. Aint gonna make Cheehaw. Thank's for erybody pulling H22's leg, but I am SOOOOOOOO aint gonna turn down a duck hunt! I am so excited!!!!!! Thank you brother-in-law. Yep, that's his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me a trophy picture this evenin`.



Nice picture of the Bobcat Nic. That sandy ground sho nuff makes me home sick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice kitty kat  you got there Nic. Here's a close up of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

I love undertime!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me an invite to duck hunt. Aint gonna make Cheehaw. Thank's for erybody pulling H22's leg, but I am SOOOOOOOO aint gonna turn down a duck hunt! I am so excited!!!!!! Thank you brother-in-law. Yep, that's his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

Good night you Georgia youngins, yall behavin nice tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me a trophy picture this evenin`.



That's one of them rare spotted bobtail panthers ain't it? Nice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good night you Georgia youngins, yall behavin nice tonight.



Evenin Pops!! Wish I could've met up with ya last Friday, but we left very early tryin to beat Atlanta traffic comin home. It backfired on me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me an invite to duck hunt. Aint gonna make Cheehaw. Thank's for erybody pulling H22's leg, but I am SOOOOOOOO aint gonna turn down a duck hunt! I am so excited!!!!!! Thank you brother-in-law. Yep, that's his name.


I see where we rank!!



KyDawg said:


> Good night you Georgia youngins, yall behavin nice tonight.


Top of the evening to you Sir!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

Awwwww Hail......Kang RUTT!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Pops!! Wish I could've met up with ya last Friday, but we left very early tryin to beat Atlanta traffic comin home. It backfired on me



Jeff you should know by now that you cant beat Atlanta traffic. Time would have been better spent eating country ham and biscuits with us.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail......Kang RUTT!!!


Ever now, and then you trip, and fall into something!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail......Kang RUTT!!!



May your rein last at least 50 posts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Greetings, friends, foes, and those in between!
Just got home, unloaded the truck, and kicked the shoes off.
The annual Ga-Ala-Fla-Ga 500 is over. It's good to be home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you should know by now that you cant beat Atlanta traffic. Time would have been better spent eating country ham and biscuits with us.



If you only knew how many times I thought about that the rest of the way home!!  

Had the wife talked into it too, then at the last minute we decided to leave very early. 

I was in Paducah by 10:00 am(6 hrs from Grandpa's), half way home. I hit a wall of traffic in Chattanooga @ approx 2:30. Took another 3 1/2 hrs to get home @ 6:00. I should have been home @ 4:30


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, friends, foes, and those in between!
> Just got home, unloaded the truck, and kicked the shoes off.
> The annual Ga-Ala-Fla-Ga 500 is over. It's good to be home!



Who won?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> May your rein last at least 50 posts.







rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, friends, foes, and those in between!
> Just got home, unloaded the truck, and kicked the shoes off.
> The annual Ga-Ala-Fla-Ga 500 is over. It's good to be home!



Welcome Home Bama...I know the feeling!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who won?



 You on a roll!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> May your rein last at least 50 posts.


Well it is what it is while it lasts!!



rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, friends, foes, and those in between!
> Just got home, unloaded the truck, and kicked the shoes off.
> The annual Ga-Ala-Fla-Ga 500 is over. It's good to be home!


Glad Ya'll made it home safe!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who won?



Chevron. Driving the Tundra hurt me bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it is what it is while it lasts!!
> 
> Glad Ya'll made it home safe!!














rhbama3 said:


> Chevron. Driving the Tundra hurt me bad!



Got me bad too!!! Had one of those boxy luggage carriers on top.....only got 17.5 mpg on the way up, 18.5 on the way back.  Downhill I reckon!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Chevron. Driving the Tundra hurt me bad!





Jeff C. said:


> Got me bad too!!! Had one of those boxy luggage carriers on top.....only got 17.5 mpg on the way up, 18.5 on the way back.  Downhill I reckon!!


The trip to Alabama too see my mother for Christmas Costed  me small fortune!!..........My truck gets on average 15 MPG!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Chevron. Driving the Tundra hurt me bad!





Jeff C. said:


> Got me bad too!!! Had one of those boxy luggage carriers on top.....only got 17.5 mpg on the way up, 18.5 on the way back.  Downhill I reckon!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> The trip to Alabama too see my mother for Christmas Costed  me small fortune!!..........My truck gets on average 15 MPG!!



The gas companies are the winners here


Can not drive to see my relatives, got to fly. Chervon will love me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2012)

The last day of the year so get up and don't waste a minute of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Mernin, and Happy New Years Eve...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

mornin gobble an MC, and the rest of ya'll boyz n gurlz. (note to me, don't wake msh22 up while getting ready for work when she has the day off)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin gobble an MC, and the rest of ya'll boyz n gurlz. (note to me, don't wake msh22 up while getting ready for work when she has the day off)



Mernin NTDBC......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!!  Off the rest of the week !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!  Off the rest of the week !!



Don't you mean, you're off for the rest of the year?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2012)

Mernin.....com'on 2013!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin gobble an MC, and the rest of ya'll boyz n gurlz. (note to me, don't wake msh22 up while getting ready for work when she has the day off)


 Ignore my pleading pm's...................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!  Off the rest of the week !!


 I'm only off tomorrow.......... but sho hoping I get off early today!
Happy New Years Eve, folks!

I gotta hit the door running, my first time "closing down & swapping over" the office stuff for the year!  soooo glad I have an awesome boss to help me learn!
OH, Hey MUD??????? the stuffed backstrap was to die for, sorry you missed it!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin NTDBC......



My mama will be sooo proud. I was touched to get the title. Only won by default, not sure whose fault tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotta be at work at 2:00p .....it'll be next year before I get off!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin NTDBC......





Hornet22 said:


> My mama will be sooo proud. I was touched to get the title. Only won by default, not sure whose fault tho





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta be at work at 2:00p .....it'll be next year before I get off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I know!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. Gettin close to a new year


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> _*Good morning*_ ya'll. Gettin close to a new year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn.



I gotta wake up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2012)

CYL!!! Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn.





Jeff C. said:


> I gotta wake up!!





















_*WAKE UPPPPP!!!!!*_​


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!! Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*WAKE UPPPPP!!!!!*_​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Go to work!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go to work!!!



Called out!


They have enough work to last til next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Called out!
> 
> 
> They have enough work to last til next year.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 31, 2012)

Howdy folks. I gotta make a trip to the Goodwill store to make my 2012 donations. Talk about waiting till the last minute.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I gotta make a trip to the Goodwill store to make my 2012 donations. Talk about waiting till the last minute.



I'm gonna make mine on Wednesday and ask for a blank 2012 receipt. They don't care and usually have a ton of them left over.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 oooopppsss, didn't see you sneak in.............


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I gotta make a trip to the Goodwill store to make my 2012 donations. Talk about waiting till the last minute.


 I thought that was what New Years Eve was for.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna make mine on Wednesday and ask for a blank 2012 receipt. They don't care and usually have a ton of them left over.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna make mine on Wednesday and ask for a blank 2012 receipt. They don't care and usually have a ton of them left over.



Got to start my new job Wednesday so I gotta git er done today. 

When did the hillbilly turn into a modulator ?? I need to hang around more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got to start my new job Wednesday so I gotta git er done today.
> 
> When did the hillbilly turn into a modulator ?? I need to hang around more.



They got tired of asking PBradley to come back, so they played pin the tail on,,,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,,the picked one or two at random to fill the void.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey everybody...Hope everyone has a very Blessed, Healthy and Prosperous New Year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to a friends firework show tonight !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got to start my new job Wednesday so I gotta git er done today.
> 
> When did the hillbilly turn into a modulator ?? I need to hang around more.


 toldyaso............


boneboy96 said:


> Hey everybody...Hope everyone has a very Blessed, Healthy and Prosperous New Year!


 To you too, BB!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going to a friends firework show tonight !!


 WHICH "friend".................


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

Gettin` ready for tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey erybody! Happy New Year's Eve! 
I was invited to an oyster roast in Hawkinsville tonight, but I gotta stay at home and wait for a safe to be delivered.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` ready for tomorrow.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody! Happy New Year's Eve!
> I was invited to an oyster roast in Hawkinsville tonight, but I gotta stay at home and wait for a safe to be delivered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody! Happy New Year's Eve!
> I was invited to an oyster roast in Hawkinsville tonight, but I gotta stay at home and wait for a safe to be delivered.



Why? you afraid somebody will steal it while you are gone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? you afraid somebody will steal it while you are gone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new years eve folks!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2012)

Awwwwwww HAIL mrs. hornet22!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail me!
















RUTTNBUCK said:


> Happy new years eve folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm thinkin,,,,,,,,,,,,(I try not to do that too much),,,,,,,,that the firepit might need firin up tonight in order to bring the New Years in. That is if the rain will hold off til' after midnight.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin,,,,,,,,,,,,(I try not to do that too much),,,,,,,,that the firepit might need firin up tonight in order to bring the New Years in. That is if the rain will hold off til' after midnight.


 I know mine will be............


hdm03 said:


>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got to start my new job Wednesday so I gotta git er done today.
> 
> When did the hillbilly turn into a modulator ?? I need to hang around more.



I've been keepin' a close eye on you. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They got tired of asking PBradley to come back, so they played pin the tail on,,,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,,the picked one or two at random to fill the void.



They didn't know any better, bless their hearts.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 31, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been keepin' a close eye on you.








What's up NCHB ? Congrats or condolences my friend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

HEY!! All of you.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!! All of you.  Happy New Year!


 Hey, to you and yours too............. tell Klem I said "Heeeyy"


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahight, I made it o-fish-shul over on FB, the firepit is open tonight, this is a BYO event. As in, if you want food or drink, then you gotta bring it, I'm makin the fire.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, I made it o-fish-shul over on FB, the firepit is open tonight, this is a BYO event. As in, if you want food or drink, then you gotta bring it, I'm makin the fire.



And this little shindig is being held at where again?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, I made it o-fish-shul over on FB, the firepit is open tonight, this is a BYO event. As in, if you want food or drink, then you gotta bring it, I'm makin the fire.


 sure wish we lived closer.............  I'll toast one to ya tonight, shuggums!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And this little shindig is being held at where again?



Well, since it isn't a portable firepit I better have it here at the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure wish we lived closer.............  I'll toast one to ya tonight, shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


We'd cause such a ruckus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, I made it o-fish-shul over on FB, the firepit is open tonight, this is a BYO event. As in, if you want food or drink, then you gotta bring it, I'm makin the fire.





If I was closer, I would bring my half gallon of Makers Mark, an oak smoked pork shoulder, The Redhead, and my irritable self, and set a spell with ya`ll. Since I can`t, I`ll have a toast in your honor.

Hugh, thank you for all your timely weather reports that keep up informed and for that fine flytyin` table. I`m in your debt.



Nothin` like gettin` a text that says, "dive in a gopher hole, QUICK!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was closer, I would bring my half gallon of Makers Mark, an oak smoked pork shoulder, The Redhead, and my irritable self, and set a spell with ya`ll. Since I can`t, I`ll have a toast in your honor.
> 
> Hugh, thank you for all your timely weather reports that keep up informed and for that fine flytyin` table. I`m in your debt.



You won't ever be in my debt. It's just what friends do. Now get to tyin...



Nicodemus said:


> ` like gettin` a text that says, "dive in a gopher hole, QUICK!!"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting outta here a "few minutes" early, ya'll have a GREAT NEW YEARS EVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Getting outta here a "few minutes" early, ya'll have a GREAT NEW YEARS EVE!!!!!!!!!



You too Shuggums..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't ever be in my debt. It's just what friends do. Now get to tyin...






Still waiting on my present . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2012)

Mebbe a deer will come by today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on my present . . .



I sent it back with Dawn and Suzy, she didn't give it to you yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sent it back with Dawn and Suzy, she didn't give it to you yet?






What were you doing with my lab ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What were you doing with my lab ???



She was visiting with my Boykin.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Never figured to find an abundance of fire ants in 30 degree temps. 

Especially in the pile of bricks I was using to build a safe haven for the outdoor kittens. 

I should probably wait on Wobbert-Woo!  to help me finish. I mean he does have the expertise I need in dealing with things like this. 

Send more Benadryl please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Never figured to find an abundance of fire ants in 30 degree temps.
> 
> Especially in the pile of bricks I was using to build a safe haven for the outdoor kittens.
> 
> ...



I swear....... what are we gonna do with you? 
JUST got home from a 13 hour day at da Big House. Got two packs of deer burger thawing out for Jerky and need to get started unpacking from the trip last night and start packing for the trip wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahight, headin out to fire up the pit. Y'all be safe and have a goodun. HAPPY NEW EARS..........


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2012)

Wishing all of you a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 

Remember, DON'T DRIVE IF YOU'VE HAD TOO MUCH TO DRINK!

BE SAFE!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear....... what are we gonna do with you?
> JUST got home from a 13 hour day at da Big House. Got two packs of deer burger thawing out for Jerky and need to get started unpacking from the trip last night and start packing for the trip wednesday.




Just checked, weather not looking the best for Thursday. If it's going to be too bad, might want to wait and come over Thursday morning and we'll try it that afternoon. I'll keep an eye on the radar. 

On a better note for you.... Fishbait said "Let my BamaBro have light".... And there was.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just checked, weather not looking the best for Thursday. If it's going to be too bad, might want to wait and come over Thursday morning and we'll try it that afternoon. I'll keep an eye on the radar.
> 
> On a better note for you.... Fishbait said "Let my BamaBro have light".... And there was.



I got a rainsuit. Did you honestly think we'd have good weather with me hunting?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a rainsuit. Did you honestly think we'd have good weather with me hunting?



Well, I wasn't going to say anything, but I figured my lumpy/itchy/sore arm was just a precursor of the days to come.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got some jigs to tie and some deer meat to marinade. BBL!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Never figured to find an abundance of fire ants in 30 degree temps.
> 
> Especially in the pile of bricks I was using to build a safe haven for the outdoor kittens.
> 
> ...


 
You know this is just another way for him to get hurt. Make sure the camera is ready.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Greetings and Hallucinations!!!

Have fun and stay safe tonite.

Shot a few dove this am. and worked on a welding project this afternoon.
Getting dark so the neighborhood pyro/ buddy is cranking up the pre midnight warmup fireworks off his dock.

Boom boom oooh pretty!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> You know this is just another way for him to get hurt. Make sure the camera is ready.



Oh trust me. I'm gonna charge up Bait's 12mp Canon with the high powered telephoto lens I got him last year. 

You never wanna miss a Kodak moment.    





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Greetings and Hallucinations!!!
> 
> Have fun and stay safe tonite.
> 
> ...




Yep, they're already cranking up the fireworks around here. 


Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

I see a Laneybird a lurking


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

Evening everybody and Happy New Year!


Hey Bama...Got your fishtank just about finished. You know, the one you are going to surprise Bubbette with. You want me to ship it direct?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year, y'all!!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

May it be a better New YEAR ladies!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> May it be a better New YEAR ladies!



I'll drink to that!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year youngins. Hope you guys have a great one.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh yeah hope the girls have a great one also.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Oh yeah hope the girls have a great one also.





Roll Tide?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 31, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Evening everybody and Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Hey Bama...Got your fishtank just about finished. You know, the one you are going to surprise Bubbette with. You want me to ship it direct?


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

Bubbette said:


>


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!  Sitting by the fire in the front yard, posting from the Kindle!  Lovely evening.


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

Kang Kracker!


All Hail...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Ima go ahead and tell on myself so Fishbait can't one-up me. 

So I get up to get ready for work this morning and it's a weeeee bit chilly. I had showered last night so all I had to do was fix the hair, throw on a face and leave. Not an issue.

So I get to work and although everyone is being super nice, as usual, I can tell something is off. Never did figure out what it was, just went on about my business. 

Came home, Bait needed to run to town, wanted me to go with him. I walked by the mirror, contemplating changing into jeans and just happened to catch a slightly rear view of myself in the mirror. I almost dropped to my knees!!!

I had worn zebra striped underwear with my thin pink scrubs.    

The folks I work around must've thought I had LOST MY EVER LOVING MIND!!! In all my years in scrubs, I have NEVER worn anything other than white, light pink or beige for that very reason. I have gotten onto clinical students for doing what I did. I cannot for the life of me believe that nobody said anything to me.  

There. I confessed. I still don't feel any better about it though.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

Got to show the better half this one. She's in scrubs everyday also!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

Bugsy...you got anymore pics of the roller, I think you call him?


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ima go ahead and tell on myself so Fishbait can't one-up me.
> 
> So I get up to get ready for work this morning and it's a weeeee bit chilly. I had showered last night so all I had to do was fix the hair, throw on a face and leave. Not an issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ima go ahead and tell on myself so Fishbait can't one-up me.
> 
> So I get up to get ready for work this morning and it's a weeeee bit chilly. I had showered last night so all I had to do was fix the hair, throw on a face and leave. Not an issue.
> 
> ...



 I bet you looked purty hawt! 

I almost did the same during clinicals, but with polka dots. Rob caught me on the way out. 

Better than a classmate of mine. She, er, went commando. I guess she didn't think it would be as obvious as it was


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Kang Kracker!
> 
> 
> All Hail...



aw hail...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Oh yeah hope the girls have a great one also.



Thank you!! Hope yours is a great year, too!



99Tarbox said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Sitting by the fire in the front yard, posting from the Kindle!  Lovely evening.



Nice!! I have GOT to get one! 

Happy New Year!! Hayley says to tell Ivy hello for her !


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Bugsy...you got anymore pics of the roller, I think you call him?



Yes I do. Steamroller is alive and well and still has my zebra striped behind running in circles after him. 

He has some brothers or offspring that have shown up too. Not much with the headgear yet but the most tremendous body size of any bucks I've seen around here in a long time.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I bet you looked purty hawt!
> 
> I almost did the same during clinicals, but with polka dots. Rob caught me on the way out.
> 
> Better than a classmate of mine. She, er, went commando. I guess she didn't think it would be as obvious as it was


Ok, that's much worse than the girl that wore the Strawberry Shortcake panties with white bottoms one day.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ok, that's much worse than the girl that wore the Strawberry Shortcake panties with white bottoms one day.



Ha! I bet that was a sight! I have since learned to make sure I have plenty of "nude" colored items to wear under my scrubs. It makes for a L-O-N-G day when you notice you're standing out a little more than usual


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

<< Spinach and artichoke dip with chicken wings.


Laney, do you have any IDEA what kinda trouble you almost got me into? I was about to catch a skillet upside the head...

Beautiful work by the way!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a cat, perched only shoulder. 

Like a parrot.

I am not amused.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2012)

Scrub drawers jus don't sound right


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

Hush that talk, you crazy bunch of hens!!!     What is this, a rematch of the Victoria`s Secret fashion show?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

I wasn't kidding.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> There is a cat, perched only shoulder.
> 
> Like a parrot.
> 
> I am not amused.



Yeah they jus like tickin me off too


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> There is a cat, perched only shoulder.
> 
> Like a parrot.
> 
> I am not amused.



Hold still, Bugsy...... 
Fishbait!!!!! Aim a little high and left. Unless its on her other shoulder so aim high and right.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush that talk, you crazy bunch of hens!!!     What is this, a rematch of the Victoria`s Secret fashion show?



No need for the jealousy. I'm sure they make cheetah printed loin cloths in your size.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Scrub drawers jus don't sound right







Nicodemus said:


> Hush that talk, you crazy bunch of hens!!!     What is this, a rematch of the Victoria`s Secret fashion show?







turtlebug said:


> I wasn't kidding.



Maybe he needs some attention? 



turtlebug said:


> No need for the jealousy. I'm sure they make cheetah printed loin cloths in your size.



Hmmmm....might have to take a present for him to chehaw with me


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hold still, Bugsy......
> Fishbait!!!!! Aim a little high and left. Unless its on her other shoulder so aim high and right.



I'll be storing the levtover bricks from the kitty house under your mattress.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Maybe he needs some attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....might have to take a present for him to chehaw with me




Nice scalp...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Give a man a $25 iTunes gift card and he's gonna spend 17 hours previewing music on his computer before he ever makes a purchase and downloads something for his phone. 


I'm afeard I'm gonna miss the new year. Cooked our regular taters-n-sausage tonight and my head is pounding.  I think I need to start keeping an eye on my salt intake and blood pressure. 

Same thing starting to happen when I eat bacon. 

Getting older sucks.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that when William and Kate had their huge royal wedding, Kim Kar-Trash-ian had her HUGE fake wedding?

Kate finally turns up pregnant and guess who else does?

I think every news media outlet in the US should be fined millions for even giving these two lower-than-garbage hoodrats any publicity at all. 


And that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No need for the jealousy. I'm sure they make cheetah printed loin cloths in your size.


 For some reason, I LIKE the sound of that..............


turtlebug said:


> I think I need to start keeping an eye on my salt intake and blood pressure.
> 
> Same thing starting to happen when I eat bacon.
> 
> _*Getting older sucks.*_


 YES it DOES!!!!!!!!

 But with a nice present of Crown, Happy New Years, my loves!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welp, My KANG didn't last that long. Computer messing up all day. Hope ya'll enjoyed it. MUD......... Where's that cape at?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm trying to keep up, but i keep sitting here looking at a blank page for minute after minute until i just give up. I wish things could change...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'll be storing the levtover bricks from the kitty house under your mattress.



I'll stack the cats on top of the bricks.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to keep up, but i keep sitting here looking at a blank page for minute after minute until i just give up. I wish things could change...






Yep...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welp, My KANG didn't last that long. Computer messing up all day. Hope ya'll enjoyed it. MUD......... Where's that cape at?


Mud's in hiding, keep it on the "low-low"........ he's gonna be over-thrown, but ya didn't hear it from me......., that's just werd on da skreet..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

We got 19 posts to go. Somebody better start thinking of a new title and pick a video. Time for Blueberry Cheesecake. Locking threads makes me hungry.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice scalp...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cortney, my Secret Santa recipient got his package last week. He just ain't posted it in the Santy Claws thread.

16 to go....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 16 to go....



I'M ON IT!!!!

Got it up, you can lock it til we're ready if ya want!!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7508359#post7508359


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year Y'all!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's close this one!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

We can do it!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Just doin' my part!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Mhhmmmm....almost there!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

9 mo!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

8 more!!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year and all that stuff errybody...
 to a better one...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello? Anyone? Knock Knock?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Not much longer! 

HIYYA SLIP!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep. just about done!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Need help?????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Woot Woot


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Yayayayay!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

What more............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick!! To the new batcave!! Or, uh, just the new thread....


----------

